# KeebsMudfest Driveler #110............. March 2014



## Keebs (Feb 19, 2014)

Ya'll come join us!


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 19, 2014)

Good one ,


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 19, 2014)




----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 19, 2014)

I think I just pulled something


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 19, 2014)




----------



## Keebs (Feb 19, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


>


 show off!


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 19, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


>





mrs. hornet22 said:


>



Y'all got moves


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 19, 2014)

Mrs H, you challengin me to a dance battle?


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 19, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Mrs H, you challengin me to a dance battle?



Mrs. Hawtnet and Leroy in a dance off I need to bring a disco ball, for Friday night???


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 19, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Mrs. Hawtnet and Leroy in a dance off I need to bring a disco ball, for Friday night???



Cant speak for Mrs H but me dancing would be more like a comedy routine


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 19, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Mrs H, you challengin me to a dance battle?



I really don't want to embarrass you. I heard your a pretty sensitive fella.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 19, 2014)




----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 19, 2014)

HEHE I got backup dancers


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 19, 2014)

My feelings are hurt with Jeff C.+


----------



## Keebs (Feb 19, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> My feelings are hurt with Jeff C.+


whatever for???


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 19, 2014)

Keebs said:


> whatever for???



 he posted in the non usefull billy thread this am but not the driveler..  It makes me sad


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 19, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> he posted in the non usefull billy thread this am but not the driveler..  It makes me sad



need a shoulder; lil fella?


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 19, 2014)

Waffle House


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 19, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> need a shoulder; lil fella?


yes please


mudracing101 said:


> Waffle House



whacha order?


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 19, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Ya'll come join us!



Mmmmm Keebs , did you listen to this vid before you posted it It sucks.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 19, 2014)

I locked it.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 19, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Mmmmm Keebs , did you listen to this vid before you posted it It sucks.



 this techno music be for groovin


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 19, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> yes please
> 
> 
> whacha order?



bacon angus pattimelt plate, double hasbrowns, scattered, double covered, peppered and topped.


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 19, 2014)

gyro and fries.


Thanks


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 19, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> bacon angus pattimelt plate, double hasbrowns, scattered, double covered, peppered and topped.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 19, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> bacon angus pattimelt plate, double hasbrowns, scattered, double covered, peppered and topped.



 mud ate WH chilli


----------



## stringmusic (Feb 19, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> gyro and fries.
> 
> 
> Thanks



You're welcome


----------



## stringmusic (Feb 19, 2014)

Mud going boom boom


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 19, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> mud ate WH chilli



I love me some WH chili!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 19, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> I love me some WH chili!



i do too.  thats some purdy good stuff.  Even better at 3 am after a night-o-drankin


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 19, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> mud ate WH chilli





hdm03 said:


> I love me some WH chili!



What he said


----------



## rydert (Feb 19, 2014)

last post........lock er down..........

hay every body................


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 19, 2014)

Hey Rydert, been lost looking for ya tool?


----------



## Keebs (Feb 19, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Mmmmm Keebs , did you listen to this vid before you posted it It sucks.


I couldn't find nuttin that didn't have a dang advertisement with it!


havin_fun_huntin said:


> this techno music be for groovin


it ain't what I really wanted............ 


mudracing101 said:


> bacon angus pattimelt plate, double hasbrowns, scattered, double covered, peppered and topped.


dude........................... never mind.......... 


rydert said:


> last post........lock er down..........
> 
> hay every body................


nuh-uh!!!!!! 
Hiya dert!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 19, 2014)

welcome back ridyrt


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 19, 2014)

rydert said:


> last post........lock er down..........
> 
> hay every body................


Hey Dirt, y'all ok?? 



Keebs said:


> I couldn't find nuttin that didn't have a dang advertisement with it!
> 
> it ain't what I really wanted............


It sucked


----------



## rydert (Feb 19, 2014)

Migmack said:


> Hey Rydert, been lost looking for ya tool?


something kinda like that..........


Keebs said:


> nuh-uh!!!!!!
> Hiya dert!


hay Keebs


havin_fun_huntin said:


> welcome back ridyrt



thanky...........

It surely has been a heck of a week.....


----------



## rydert (Feb 19, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Hey Dirt, y'all ok??


yep we ok.......finally


----------



## Keebs (Feb 19, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Hey Dirt, y'all ok??
> 
> 
> It sucked









 I sowwy..........


----------



## Keebs (Feb 19, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Hey Dirt, y'all ok??
> 
> 
> It sucked


check out the new one.............


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 19, 2014)

hey ry-dirty......prayers for your tool


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 19, 2014)

Keebs said:


> check out the new one.............



Now thats what i'm talking about Thats my jam


----------



## Keebs (Feb 19, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Now thats what i'm talking about Thats my jam


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 19, 2014)

Keebs said:


> check out the new one.............


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 19, 2014)

Afternoon Youngings. Bout got everything packed for my trip. Got Keebs and Mud's pork in the cooler and Bitteroot's Ky Bourbon in the back seat. It might be quite full time I get to Georgia though.


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 19, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Afternoon Youngings. Bout got everything packed for my trip. Got Keebs and Mud's pork in the cooler and Bitteroot's Ky Bourbon in the back seat. It might be quite full time I get to Georgia though.



Can't wait to see the goat and chickens


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 19, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Afternoon Youngings. Bout got everything packed for my trip. Got Keebs and Mud's pork in the cooler and Bitteroot's Ky Bourbon in the back seat. It might be quite full time I get to Georgia though.



have a safe trip KyD


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 19, 2014)

Have a safe tripp Boss.


----------



## rydert (Feb 19, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Afternoon Youngings. Bout got everything packed for my trip. Got Keebs and Mud's pork in the cooler and Bitteroot's Ky Bourbon in the back seat. It might be quite full time I get to Georgia though.



who's gonna look after the chickens and goats and such, while you gone?


----------



## rydert (Feb 19, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> hey ry-dirty......prayers for your tool



thanks..........


----------



## rydert (Feb 19, 2014)

mud?


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 19, 2014)

you're welcome


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 19, 2014)

I sold all the goats and the cows et the chickens.


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 19, 2014)

rydert said:


> mud?



dang; being a way for a bit did ya good


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 19, 2014)

KyDawg just sent me a text asking me if i want to ride one of his goats


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 19, 2014)

its quiet in here again


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 19, 2014)

what do you mean?


----------



## Keebs (Feb 19, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Afternoon Youngings. Bout got everything packed for my trip. Got Keebs and Mud's pork in the cooler and Bitteroot's Ky Bourbon in the back seat. It might be quite full time I get to Georgia though.


He didn't tell you???  He said he wanted to trade me my pork for the Bourbon........ I told him I didn't know if that was fair, I mean, that pork is some more good stuff, but for BitterBro, I'll do it!


----------



## rydert (Feb 19, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> dang; being a way for a bit did ya good



I know it.................

Thank you.


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 19, 2014)

I am taking a work training course


----------



## rydert (Feb 19, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> I sold all the goats and the cows et the chickens.



I don't get it..........


----------



## rydert (Feb 19, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> I am taking a work training course



what dey training you to do?...............


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 19, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Afternoon Youngings. Bout got everything packed for my trip. Got Keebs and Mud's pork in the cooler and Bitteroot's Ky Bourbon in the back seat. It might be quite full time I get to Georgia though.


Be careful driving with Leroys goats in the front.



rydert said:


> mud?


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 19, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Be careful driving with Leroys goats in the front.



I will be okay Billy is driving.


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 19, 2014)

rydert said:


> what dey training you to do?...............



dropping stuff off etiquette and what not


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 19, 2014)

I need to take a nap, maybe a sip or 2 or Bitter's Burbon will help.


----------



## rydert (Feb 19, 2014)

I feel exhilarated.....................


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 19, 2014)

That was good think 2 more sips will do it.


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 19, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> That was good think 2 more sips will do it.



You should take 8 more sips since it's your birthday


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 19, 2014)

Just  more sip of sawsagee an Im goood tow go.


----------



## rydert (Feb 19, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> You should take 8 more sips since it's your birthday



Happy Birthday KyDawg!!


Hope it a good one!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 19, 2014)

Hapy birfdy to u too redirts.


----------



## rydert (Feb 19, 2014)

stringmusic+=crop dusting


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 19, 2014)

im sleepy yaw


----------



## stringmusic (Feb 19, 2014)

rydert said:


> stringmusic+=crop dusting


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 19, 2014)




----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 19, 2014)

String music = - I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH - burgler


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 19, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> String music = - I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH - burgler



 
Let me try again
String music = - I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH - burgler


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 19, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> String music = - I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH - burgler


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 19, 2014)

you can't say - I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -?


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 19, 2014)

Ah forget it, you ready to go Keebs, Later y'all. See ya Leroy. Careful on your trip Ky.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 19, 2014)

mud got potty mouf


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 19, 2014)

later mud


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 19, 2014)

I gotz to work the next 3 nights.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 19, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Ah forget it, you ready to go Keebs, Later y'all. See ya Leroy. Careful on your trip Ky.





Hooked On Quack said:


> I gotz to work the next 3 nights.



 bless your heart..........


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 19, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Let me try again
> String music = - I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH - burgler



That is so much better.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 20, 2014)

Drivelers sure aren't driveling much

Well maybe so go-juice will get the fingers moving


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Feb 20, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Drivelers sure aren't driveling much
> 
> Well maybe some go-juice will get the fingers moving




Gobblin, for the past few months, things just don't seem the same around here.  I think that Dead Eye Eddy should be re-incarnated just to put some more "razz and jazz" back into this mix !!!     

It has been much too boring lately so maybe I need a cup of your fresh brewed coffee to get my day going.  I got tired of watching the "white screen" forever this morning so I went back to sleep for an hour instead.


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 20, 2014)

howdy


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 20, 2014)

Mornin....gotta take Jag to the Dr. for a checkup this mornin.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 20, 2014)

Morning, pruning, pruning and cutting down trees and pruning, then i done some pruning before going in to eat supper.


----------



## stringmusic (Feb 20, 2014)

String is a potty mouth burgler


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 20, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Morning, pruning, pruning and cutting down trees and pruning, then i done some pruning before going in to eat supper.



Man, I've got plenty of pruning to do also. Shoulder has been killin me though, so have been putting it off.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 20, 2014)

I think KyD passed me on 75 this am.  A black Expedition with Kentucky tags passed me going bout mach 3.  Driver was white headed feller.  There was a dog in the back seat and goats in the cargo area.

I wasnt sure it was KyD from that alone.  Then the next car I see is an old Ford.  Primer grey and rust combo.  It had 4 different sized tires and a hole in the hood.  I sped up and noticed this guy had a pump up sprayer with a line running threw the hole in the hood.  ole Billy can pump a sprayer better than anyone.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 20, 2014)

Jeff C.+  hope the checkup for Jag goes well.  Also hope your shoulder feels more gooder


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 20, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Jeff C.+  hope the checkup for Jag goes well.  Also hope your shoulder feels more gooder



Thanks bOOM bOOM! Catch up with yall later!


----------



## rydert (Feb 20, 2014)

hey y'all............


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 20, 2014)

howdy ridurt+x3


----------



## Keebs (Feb 20, 2014)

Mornin!


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 20, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I think KyD passed me on 75 this am.  A black Expedition with Kentucky tags passed me going bout mach 3.  Driver was white headed feller.  There was a dog in the back seat and goats in the cargo area.
> 
> I wasnt sure it was KyD from that alone.  Then the next car I see is an old Ford.  Primer grey and rust combo.  It had 4 different sized tires and a hole in the hood.  I sped up and noticed this guy had a pump up sprayer with a line running threw the hole in the hood.  ole Billy can pump a sprayer better than anyone.



Nope, couldnt of been Ky , he's a rider. He gets Chaffeured around.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 20, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Mornin!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 20, 2014)

Mornin


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 20, 2014)

Billy was stawkin the wrong person...


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 20, 2014)

hey Mrs H


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 20, 2014)

excuse me


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 20, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> excuse me



there's no excuse for that


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 20, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin





hdm03 said:


> excuse me



Go oustide , leave the room or something


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 20, 2014)

Crickett+ is creeping but not talking


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 20, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Go oustide , leave the room or something



I believe I am supposed to walk 30 feet away


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 20, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> I believe I am supposed to walk 30 feet away



and keep walking till its gone.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 20, 2014)

hdm03- = stinkin cropduster


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 20, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> and keep walking till its gone.



oh that's right.......


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 20, 2014)

Crickett stopped in lurked and didnt speak
Crickett-5 cool points


----------



## Keebs (Feb 20, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


>





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin


hey there!


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Billy was stawkin the wrong person...





hdm03 said:


> excuse me


qwit that!


hdm03 said:


> I believe I am supposed to walk 30 feet away


at least!


mudracing101 said:


> and keep walking till its gone.


there ya go!


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Crickett stopped in lurked and didnt speak
> Crickett-5 cool points


 she doesn't feel good, give her those points back, bubba!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 20, 2014)

Crickett+10 points cause im skeered of keebs


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 20, 2014)

hfg = crying sissy


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 20, 2014)

Hey did ya'll see the post about some lady wants a electrical gate....
She wants someone to pay her to put it there & install it!
She's looken to make 400 to 600 bucks.


----------



## mattech (Feb 20, 2014)

This is for hfh and mudracin. I figured you two  to too would like this. His shop is across the street of my hotel.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 20, 2014)

mattech said:


> This is for hfh and mudracin. I figured you two  to too would like this. His shop is across the street of my hotel.



  thats pretty cool mattech


----------



## Keebs (Feb 20, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Crickett+10 points cause im skeered of keebs





kmckinnie said:


> Hey did ya'll see the post about some lady wants a electrical gate....
> She wants someone to pay her to put it there & install it!
> She's looken to make 400 to 600 bucks.


.............wait, you know how to install them??????


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 20, 2014)

Keebs said:


> .............wait, you know how to install them??????



No, but I'm goodat dranken  beer iffen you got it. I'll watch the gate installers.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 20, 2014)

kmckinnie said:


> No, but I'm goodat dranken  beer iffen you got it. I'll watch the gate installers.



says 95% of all Woodies members


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 20, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> says 95% of all Woodies members



Well good for us!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 20, 2014)

kmckinnie said:


> Well good for us!


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 20, 2014)

mattech said:


> This is for hfh and mudracin. I figured you two  to too would like this. His shop is across the street of my hotel.



Hey, sneak up in there and get us one of them motors


----------



## Keebs (Feb 20, 2014)

kmckinnie said:


> No, but I'm goodat dranken  beer iffen you got it. I'll watch the gate installers.


that's MY job!!!!  Only thing I dread about the whole thing is putting in a new, bigger post, the wiring & attaching of the gate don't bother me at all, my Daddy was an electrician and an all around "handy man" so I learned a good bit from him!


havin_fun_huntin said:


> says 95% of all Woodies members


 yep, yep, yep!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 20, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Hey, sneak up in there and get us each, one of them motors



I fixed it


----------



## Keebs (Feb 20, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Hey, sneak up in there and get us one of them motors


 had a ron-day-voo yet?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 20, 2014)

whos ron and why does he get a special day?


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 20, 2014)

Keebs said:


> had a ron-day-voo yet?



no, nothing yet


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 20, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> no, nothing yet



mud done Deboed' Keebs present.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 20, 2014)




----------



## Keebs (Feb 20, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> whos ron and why does he get a special day?


supersecretundercovermod............ ssshhhhh


mudracing101 said:


> no, nothing yet





havin_fun_huntin said:


> mud done Deboed' Keebs present.


 he knows betta!


mrs. hornet22 said:


>


your nanner is dead!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 20, 2014)

Keebs said:


> supersecretundercovermod............ ssshhhhh
> 
> 
> 
> ...



IDk keebsy, it is mud and food... just sayin....


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 20, 2014)

I juss bout FAINTED!  Ya'll aint gonna believe who is in Athens. 




AND, my Boss's son ate dinner with him last night.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 20, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I juss bout FAINTED!  Ya'll aint gonna believe who is in Athens.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry next time im in town I will call you.  I didnt know it would be that important to you


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 20, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I juss bout FAINTED!  Ya'll aint gonna believe who is in Athens.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The Beva!!!


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 20, 2014)

KyDawg and Billy ended up on 285 and can't figure out how to get off


----------



## Keebs (Feb 20, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> IDk keebsy, it is mud and food... just sayin....


true.................. he'd betta not......... 


mrs. hornet22 said:


> I juss bout FAINTED!  Ya'll aint gonna believe who is in Athens.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 20, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> KyDawg and Billy ended up on 285 and can't figure out how to get off



they was headed South in Ashburn this morning on 75...  I bet Billy claimed to know a short cut..


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 20, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Sorry next time im in town I will call you.  I didnt know it would be that important to you





hdm03 said:


> The Beva!!!


No, silly H22 would be fainting ova that one. Not me. 


Keebs said:


> true.................. he'd betta not.........



The love of my life. 

Call me weird, but I have loved this guy since he played Edward Sissorhand. 
JOHNNY DEPP! 
Done told H22 I aint coming home tonight. I know which hotel he is staying out. 
I just gotta run off his French girlfriend. That should be too hard.


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 20, 2014)




----------



## Da Possum (Feb 20, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> No, silly H22 would be fainting ova that one. Not me.
> 
> 
> The love of my life.
> ...



Wow; what a let down.........this is like Strang's 10,000th post.......oh the humanity......


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 20, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> No, silly H22 would be fainting ova that one. Not me.
> 
> 
> The love of my life.
> ...


sweet baby jesus.. Mrs H likes men that wear makeup


hdm03 said:


>



X10


----------



## Keebs (Feb 20, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> No, silly H22 would be fainting ova that one. Not me.
> 
> 
> The love of my life.
> ...


 I likes him too!!  He is an awsome actor in my book!  Pppffftt, French-smench, you got this, but don't forget the pictures!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 20, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> sweet baby jesus.. Mrs H likes men that wear makeup
> 
> 
> X10


you'd wear it too for the money he makes..........


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 20, 2014)

Keebs said:


> you'd wear it too for the money he makes..........



He wears it anyway......he looks like Tammy Faye Baker when he crys


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 20, 2014)

Keebs said:


> you'd wear it too for the money he makes..........



He owns his own Island too. Imma gonna try to get an invite tonight.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 20, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> He wears it anyway......he looks like Tammy Faye Baker when he crys



see if i tell you anything in confidence anymore


----------



## Crickett (Feb 20, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Crickett stopped in lurked and didnt speak
> Crickett-5 cool points







Keebs said:


> she doesn't feel good, give her those points back, bubba!



Thank you! 



havin_fun_huntin said:


> Crickett+10 points cause im skeered of keebs







mattech said:


> This is for hfh and mudracin. I figured you two  to too would like this. His shop is across the street of my hotel.



I worked with a girl that was obsessed with him! She labeled EVERYTHING in the office with his name on it. Right down to the stapler & staple remover! 



mrs. hornet22 said:


> No, silly H22 would be fainting ova that one. Not me.
> 
> 
> The love of my life.
> ...





Keebs said:


> I likes him too!!  He is an awsome actor in my book!  Pppffftt, French-smench, you got this, but don't forget the pictures!



I like him too! 21 Jump Street was awesome! 

Have y'all seen The Lone Ranger? I liked it!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 20, 2014)

Hey sweet Crickett, glad you could drop in and speak a moment, hope your feeling some better?


----------



## Crickett (Feb 20, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Hey sweet Crickett, glad you could drop in and speak a moment, hope your feeling some better?



Suck up   


I feel fine 'til I start runnin a fever & start coughin! Still feels like somebody's sittin on my chest!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 20, 2014)

http://www.safewise.com/blog/50-safest-cities-georgia/


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 20, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Suck up
> 
> 
> I feel fine 'til I start runnin a fever & start coughin! Still feels like somebody's sittin on my chest!



Crickett-15 cool points for name calling


----------



## Crickett (Feb 20, 2014)

Oh & we only ended up with 3 new baby chicks. 
2 Buffs
1 Naked neck Silkie(he looks like the buzzard from the looney toons cartoons)  
I'll try to get some pics later!


----------



## Crickett (Feb 20, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Crickett-15 cool points for name calling


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 20, 2014)

Crickett when the teacher is sick do the kids get a free day?  Or do yu call in the Principal to teach them?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 20, 2014)

Pork tenderloin, and some broc. and mac combo.. purdy good stuff.. LMS done good 3 days in a row


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 20, 2014)

retract that.. all was good except for the piece of broc. that was 100% raw, which I wasnt expecting


----------



## Keebs (Feb 20, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Suck up
> 
> 
> I feel fine 'til I start runnin a fever & start coughin! Still feels like somebody's sittin on my chest!


 ever tried an inhaler?  You might have to check behind the counter at the pharmacy, but I keep one on hand for bad times........... it used to be Primatene mist, but they took that one off the market & came out with another one......... just a thought, hope you feel better soon!


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Pork tenderloin, and some broc. and mac combo.. purdy good stuff.. LMS done good 3 days in a row





havin_fun_huntin said:


> retract that.. all was good except for the piece of broc. that was 100% raw, which I wasnt expecting


 that was her "Bazinga" for you!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 20, 2014)

Keebs said:


> ever tried an inhaler?  You might have to check behind the counter at the pharmacy, but I keep one on hand for bad times........... it used to be Primatene mist, but they took that one off the market & came out with another one......... just a thought, hope you feel better soon!
> 
> 
> 
> that was her "Bazinga" for you!



she prolly did do that on purpose.  She gives me no respect


----------



## mattech (Feb 20, 2014)




----------



## Keebs (Feb 20, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> she prolly did do that on purpose.  She gives me no respect


bless yo pea pickin heart........... 


mattech said:


>


OOOOooooooo pretty!!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 20, 2014)

PBJ and chips. Oh well!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 20, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> PBJ and chips. Oh well!



Pringles?


----------



## Crickett (Feb 20, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Crickett when the teacher is sick do the kids get a free day?  Or do yu call in the Principal to teach them?



Teacher don't get a sick day! 



Keebs said:


> ever tried an inhaler?  You might have to check behind the counter at the pharmacy, but I keep one on hand for bad times........... it used to be Primatene mist, but they took that one off the market & came out with another one......... just a thought, hope you feel better soon!
> 
> 
> 
> that was her "Bazinga" for you!



I haven't tried one yet! My kids both have asthma so I have several in the cabinet! 



mattech said:


>



Did you hear a Who?


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 20, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Pringles?



Clancy's Kettle Chips-sea salt and cracked pepper!


----------



## mattech (Feb 20, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Teacher don't get a sick day!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




No but I talked to the lorax.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 20, 2014)

mattech said:


> No but I talked to the lorax.



mattech done been over there sniff John forces race gas


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 20, 2014)

hfg sucks at sucking up


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 20, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> hfg sucks at sucking up



 


hdm01-----  is a mean person


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 20, 2014)

bet mud had BACON for lunch.....


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 20, 2014)

apology PM sent........I feel just horrible.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 20, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> apology PM sent........I feel just horrible.



as you should, now my eye liner and that black stuff that makes my eye lashes look good is running, THANKS!!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 20, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> PBJ and chips. Oh well!


 hi there!


Crickett said:


> I haven't tried one yet! My kids both have asthma so I have several in the cabinet!


even though it is the kids, be careful using prescription stuff, just a light puff to see how it does you.......... I didn't do that the first time & thought I was gonna DIE!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 20, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> as you should, now my eye liner and that black stuff that makes my eye lashes look good is running, THANKS!!



TMI!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 20, 2014)

Keebs said:


> TMI!!!!!!!!!!



when you stopped b the house and we stood out by the pond you said it looked right nice on me.  What has changed?


----------



## Keebs (Feb 20, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> when you stopped b the house and we stood out by the pond you said it looked right nice on me.  What has changed?



 it was dark and I was just being nice......


----------



## Crickett (Feb 20, 2014)

mattech said:


> No but I talked to the lorax.







Keebs said:


> hi there!
> 
> even though it is the kids, be careful using prescription stuff, just a light puff to see how it does you.......... I didn't do that the first time & thought I was gonna DIE!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 20, 2014)

Keebs said:


> it was dark and I was just being nice......



Keebs -10 cool points for telling me a story


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 20, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Keebs -10 cool points for telling me a story



Don't worry about it Tammy; she's just jealous


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 20, 2014)

I think I need to take a quick look at that training video again.......


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 20, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Don't worry about it Tammy; she's just jealous


hfh, hfg, boom boom. leroy, tammy, mary alice im so confused as to what my name is now...


hdm03 said:


> I think I need to take a quick look at that training video again.......



what video?


----------



## Keebs (Feb 20, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Keebs -10 cool points for telling me a story





hdm03 said:


> Don't worry about it Tammy; she's just jealous


Tammy has been long gone, don't EVER mention that name again, you hear me??????


hdm03 said:


> I think I need to take a quick look at that training video again.......


 watch it twice for good measure and 2 more times just because...........


havin_fun_huntin said:


> hfh, hfg, boom boom. leroy, tammy, mary alice im so confused as to what my name is now...
> 
> 
> what video?



LEROYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!
don'tworryaboutthevideoyet.........


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 20, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Tammy has been long gone, don't EVER mention that name again, you hear me??????
> 
> watch it twice for good measure and 2 more times just because...........
> 
> ...


oh, that video, nevermind


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 20, 2014)

mud= MIA


----------



## Keebs (Feb 20, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> mud= MIA


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 20, 2014)

Keebs said:


>



He aint posted what he had for lunch.. he always post what he has for lunch...   He done got your present and headed for the border...


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 20, 2014)

Keebs said:


> hi there!
> 
> even though it is the kids, be careful using prescription stuff, just a light puff to see how it does you.......... I didn't do that the first time & thought I was gonna DIE!



 Well Hello there!


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 20, 2014)

i sweepy


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 20, 2014)

Getting ready to go downtown and try to run into Mr. Depp.


----------



## rydert (Feb 20, 2014)

giggle...............


----------



## rydert (Feb 20, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Getting ready to go downtown and try to run into Mr. Depp.



ask him if he knows where da Beva's at...........


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 20, 2014)

rydert said:


> giggle...............



giggle=hdm03 toot=hdm03 walk far far away.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 20, 2014)

rydert said:


> ask him if he knows where da Beva's at...........



I WANT him to like me, silly.


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 20, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> giggle=hdm03 toot=hdm03 walk far far away.



Until it gets off of my pants


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 20, 2014)

well ok; i find that interesting


----------



## Keebs (Feb 20, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> He aint posted what he had for lunch.. he always post what he has for lunch...   He done got your present and headed for the border...





Jeff C. said:


> Well Hello there!





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Getting ready to go downtown and try to run into Mr. Depp.





rydert said:


> giggle...............


 quit that!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> I WANT him to like me, silly.



 he's gonna LOVE you!


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 20, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I WANT him to like me, silly.



I will let ya borrow a Beva t-shirt........he'll really love ya then!


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 20, 2014)

mud still gone?


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 20, 2014)

guess so.


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 20, 2014)

everybody done gone and left me


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 20, 2014)

it don't smell no mo


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 20, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> I will let ya borrow a Beva t-shirt........he'll really love ya then!



you obviously forgot who her hubby is.  he has a vast collection of shirt and other biebs memorabilia.  I mean come on, he smokes cigars with the Biebs not long ago...


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 20, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> you obviously forgot who her hubby is.  he has a vast collection of shirt and other biebs memorabilia.  I mean come on, he smokes cigars with the Biebs not long ago...



You dummy; his shirts will be too big for her.  I am petite like she is; so my Beva shirts will be more betta.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 20, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> You dummy; his shirts will be too big for her.  I am petite like she is; so my Beva shirts will be more betta.



I think HDM03- just called H22  Mr. Fluffytoo


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 20, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I think HDM03- just called H22  Mr. Fluffytoo



He's not what I would call "Mudfluffy"


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 20, 2014)




----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 20, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


>



Nothing interesting to see here, tree rat slayer.

Afternoon sir, oh, while your here, please help us find mud


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 20, 2014)

Billy kidnapped mud


----------



## Keebs (Feb 20, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I think HDM03- just called H22  Mr. Fluffytoo





hdm03 said:


> He's not what I would call "Mudfluffy"


ohsnap!


rhbama3 said:


>



 well, well, well, how you doin?


----------



## stringmusic (Feb 20, 2014)

y'all keep your pointer fingers clean.


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 20, 2014)

what we pointing at?


----------



## rydert (Feb 20, 2014)

what's a pointing finger?.....and why do we need to keep it clean........I don't unnerstand


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 20, 2014)

Irish coffee is gooooood!


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 20, 2014)

rydert said:


> what's a pointing finger?.....and why do we need to keep it clean........I don't unnerstand



Does it have something to do with Irish coffee?


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 20, 2014)

Who wants to pull my finger?  It's clean.


----------



## rydert (Feb 20, 2014)

I dated one of the pointer sisters


----------



## stringmusic (Feb 20, 2014)

You don't want to be pickin' with dirty fangers.


----------



## stringmusic (Feb 20, 2014)

Why couldn't the orange make it to the top of the hill?


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 20, 2014)

uh oh


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 20, 2014)

why come?


----------



## stringmusic (Feb 20, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> uh oh


You seem to be in a tizzy, is there something I can do for you?


----------



## stringmusic (Feb 20, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> why come?


He ran out of juice.


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 20, 2014)

stringmusic said:


> He ran out of juice.



What do you mean?


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 20, 2014)

Hey goofs I know this ain't the weather thread but I want you all to be paying close attention tonight to this junk we got coming!!! Sounds like some of us could be in for a wild ride....


----------



## Keebs (Feb 20, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> Hey goofs I know this ain't the weather thread but I want you all to be paying close attention tonight to this junk we got coming!!! Sounds like some of us could be in for a wild ride....



you got new straps for your chair?


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 20, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> *Hey goofs* I know this ain't the weather thread but I want you all to be paying close attention tonight to this junk we got coming!!! Sounds like some of us could be in for a wild ride....



You must be referring to Strang and ry-dirt.








I've been following the messican's thread.


----------



## stringmusic (Feb 20, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> What do you mean?



That's why the orange couldn't make it up the hill silly.


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 20, 2014)

Why did it run out juice?


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 20, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> Hey goofs I know this ain't the weather thread but I want you all to be paying close attention tonight to this junk we got coming!!! Sounds like some of us could be in for a wild ride....



10-4, the Jag is all over it. Howdy, blood!


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 20, 2014)

Workin2Hunt+?


----------



## stringmusic (Feb 20, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Why did it run out juice?



Because he couldn't make it up the hill.


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 20, 2014)

Your riddles are hard to figure out.


----------



## stringmusic (Feb 20, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Your riddles are hard to figure out.



They are hard to figure out because the riddles are hard.


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 20, 2014)

I'll have to think about that one.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 20, 2014)

bye ladies


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 20, 2014)

One mo' day to this work week.   Not been a fun one for sure.


----------



## Crickett (Feb 20, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Irish coffee is gooooood!



Hmmmm.....wishin I had a cup!


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 20, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> 10-4, the Jag is all over it. Howdy, blood!



Word Chief! Tell that boy I said hello!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 20, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Hmmmm.....wishin I had a cup!



you and me both


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 20, 2014)

werkin . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 20, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> werkin . .



Howdy Doc!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 20, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Howdy Doc!





Hiya Chiefbro !!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 20, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hiya Chiefbro !!



Planted the seed for a fishin trip for us!


----------



## little miss sunshine (Feb 20, 2014)

Hfh left me here.....by myself.....and it makes me sad


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 20, 2014)

little miss sunshine said:


> Hfh left me here.....by myself.....and it makes me sad



Makes me Happy happy happy!


----------



## little miss sunshine (Feb 20, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Makes me Happy happy happy!



How did your sons check up go?


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 20, 2014)

Went good so far, won't have any solid results til Monday though.


----------



## little miss sunshine (Feb 20, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Went good so far, won't have any solid results til Monday though.



Sure hope all is well


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 20, 2014)

Everything ok with your little brave to be, lms?


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 20, 2014)

little miss sunshine said:


> Sure hope all is well



Thank you!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 20, 2014)

What's bOOM bOOM up to tonight?


----------



## little miss sunshine (Feb 20, 2014)

Couldn't be better  we get to find out Monday how big he is...... So far at every check up they have told us he is super huge  I may birth a building with feet lol


----------



## little miss sunshine (Feb 20, 2014)

He is helping a friend hang a tv or something like that


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 20, 2014)

little miss sunshine said:


> Couldn't be better  we get to find out Monday how big he is...... So far at every check up they have told us he is super huge  I may birth a building with feet lol


----------



## little miss sunshine (Feb 20, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


>



My thoughts exactly..... But in a good way


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 20, 2014)

little miss sunshine said:


> My thoughts exactly..... But in a good way



Glad I'm not you!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 20, 2014)

lms, I'm gonna call it a night. Nice to see you again, come back more often!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 20, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Planted the seed for a fishin trip for us!




Man am I READY !!! 




little miss sunshine said:


> Hfh left me here.....by myself.....and it makes me sad





Well dang, I missed her again . .


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 21, 2014)

A little thunder and light show here so the coffee is on and brewed for you on TGIF


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Feb 21, 2014)

TGIF !!!!  YEP, AFTER THE KIND OF WEEK I'VE HAD, I AM REALLY GLAD TO SEE FRIDAY.


Man, I see some nasty weather heading my way and it will be here really soon too.  Hope that it just brings some rain and not some really bad stuff instead.   

Bring on some coffee now so that I can get these sleep monsters out of my eyes.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 21, 2014)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> TGIF !!!!  YEP, AFTER THE KIND OF WEEK I'VE HAD, I AM REALLY GLAD TO SEE FRIDAY.
> 
> 
> Man, I see some nasty weather heading my way and it will be here really soon too.  Hope that it just brings some rain and not some really bad stuff instead.
> ...





Hope it doesn't get too bad either Mike, Dawn's got to have blood work done today in Augusta.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 21, 2014)

Mornin......had some wicked thunder rattlin the windows during the night.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 21, 2014)

morning folks!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 21, 2014)

Mornin bOOM bOOM!


----------



## stringmusic (Feb 21, 2014)

hello


----------



## Keebs (Feb 21, 2014)

Hey CHARLIE!!!!! Thanks for the sausage!!!!!!!  Gonna dig into it this weekend fo sho!

Mornin Folks!


Hey Mud!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 21, 2014)

sweet mother of pearl.. that buttom just fell out.. I mean completely out.  There is a white wall of water falling from the sky


----------



## Keebs (Feb 21, 2014)

One more............


----------



## Keebs (Feb 21, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> sweet mother of pearl.. that buttom just fell out.. I mean completely out.  There is a white wall of water falling from the sky


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 21, 2014)

Mornin folks with jobs sitten in there office on  G O N.


----------



## mattech (Feb 21, 2014)

Morning y'all. Sitting at the airport about to head back in to atl. This week went by quick.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 21, 2014)

kmckinnie said:


> Mornin folks with jobs sitten in there office on  G O N.


jealous much?howyoudoin?


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 21, 2014)

Its a cold rain to. I just made amud angle.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 21, 2014)

mattech said:


> Morning y'all. Sitting at the airport about to head back in to atl. This week went by quick.


got your pills ready?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 21, 2014)

Keebs said:


>



Did Chevy get to show mud a little lovin?


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 21, 2014)

Keebs said:


> jealous much?howyoudoin?



Me doinjustfine.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 21, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Did Chevy get to show mud a little lovin?


no, she was more into her deer leg bone & CoCo to pay Unc Mud much attention........


----------



## Keebs (Feb 21, 2014)

kmckinnie said:


> Me doinjustfine.


----------



## mattech (Feb 21, 2014)

Keebs said:


> got your pills ready?



About to pop one very soon. Lol


Last night I was face timing the family from the resturaunt and my 7 yp son just started balling crying he misses me so much. Its Not to often I cry also, but I couldn't hold it back. I spend a decent amount of time from home and he has never done this.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 21, 2014)

grr limbs down and the neighbors canopy went flying.. grrrrreat


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Feb 21, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hope it doesn't get too bad either Mike, Dawn's got to have blood work done today in Augusta.




Quack, the local weather guy just said that most of this rain/small hail/wind/thunderstorm situation should be gone completely through by 1 PM and should be across South Carolina throughout the  afternoon.

The rain just started coming down here and the wind is just blustery for now.

***UPDATE....There is a herd of cows in my back yard that are all backing up to the big "proverbial flat rock" right now.  Know what I mean!!!!  The neighborhood ducks are grabbing their life jackets right now too.

Sure hope that Dawn's appointment might be after lunch time maybe.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 21, 2014)

mattech said:


> About to pop one very soon. Lol
> 
> 
> Last night I was face timing the family from the resturaunt and my 7 yp son just started balling crying he misses me so much. Its Not to often I cry also, but I couldn't hold it back. I spend a decent amount of time from home and he has never done this.


Aaaawwww 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






havin_fun_huntin said:


> grr limbs down and the neighbors canopy went flying.. grrrrreat


 Bottom just dropped out here!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 21, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> grr limbs down and the neighbors canopy went flying.. grrrrreat



My boat anchor is missing


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 21, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Aaaawwww
> 
> 
> 
> ...



just talked to mud... They got it worse then we did just 2 blocks away


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 21, 2014)

be ready keebs, its gonna be NASTY for about 10-15 minutes


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 21, 2014)

kmckinnie said:


> My boat anchor is missing



you know billy "borrowed" that 2 weeks ago


----------



## rydert (Feb 21, 2014)

tornado warning here......I gotta take cover


----------



## rydert (Feb 21, 2014)

oh........hay everybody


----------



## Keebs (Feb 21, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> just talked to mud... They got it worse then we did just 2 blocks away


called me too, power lines & even RR crossing arms are down!


havin_fun_huntin said:


> be ready keebs, its gonna be NASTY for about 10-15 minutes


it's already started, this thing is moving ON!


----------



## rydert (Feb 21, 2014)

you guys wouldn't believe how still it has gotten.............weird


----------



## Keebs (Feb 21, 2014)

rydert said:


> oh........hay everybody


 oh.......... yah!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 21, 2014)

rydert said:


> you guys wouldn't believe how still it has gotten.............weird


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 21, 2014)

copied this from a friends Fb page...


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 21, 2014)

also copied.. 
before and after..


----------



## mattech (Feb 21, 2014)

Dang, that's wild. Hope it moves out quick.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 21, 2014)

Relatively quiet here for now!


----------



## stringmusic (Feb 21, 2014)

Dang, y'all stay safe down there.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 21, 2014)

Bagel wiff cream cheese and peppa jelly!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 21, 2014)

hope ridurt is ok..


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 21, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Bagel wiff cream cheese and peppa jelly!



call me crazy but i like pepper jelly in peas and beans


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 21, 2014)

Hunker down!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 21, 2014)

mornin


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 21, 2014)

I like sardines wiff peanut butter crackers.


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 21, 2014)

It needs to quit here so I can go to the river.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 21, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> call me crazy but i like pepper jelly in peas and beans



I can see that! Sort of like a sweet/hot, relish/chow chow thing.


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 21, 2014)

Got katphish to katch.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 21, 2014)

Anyone want to know what happens when Mud meets BIGREDWON from the political forum??


----------



## mattech (Feb 21, 2014)

Just closed the door. See y'all in about 4--5 hours.


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 21, 2014)

Boss man is turnin the quails loose in dabarn and shoots em.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 21, 2014)

mattech said:


> Just closed the door. See y'all in about 4--5 hours.



safe travels!


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 21, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Anyone want to know what happens when Mud meets BIGREDWON from the political forum??



Yes! link?


----------



## Keebs (Feb 21, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> mornin


there you are!!!!


mattech said:


> Just closed the door. See y'all in about 4--5 hours.


 have a good trip!


BIG thunder-boomer just shook the building!


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 21, 2014)

Slacken up some here


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 21, 2014)

Keebs made a  fort! underher desk! LOLs


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 21, 2014)

mattech said:


> Just closed the door. See y'all in about 4--5 hours.



Safe travels, Matt.


----------



## stringmusic (Feb 21, 2014)

mattech said:


> Just closed the door. See y'all in about 4--5 hours.



Have a good trip bro.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 21, 2014)

you get a souped up hambumance


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 21, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> mornin



Mronin


----------



## Keebs (Feb 21, 2014)

kmckinnie said:


> Keebs made a  fort! underher desk! LOLs


pppffffttt, I'm standing out here watching it, whatchutalkinbout!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 21, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Mronin





Keebs said:


> pppffffttt, I'm standing out here watching it, whatchutalkinbout!



I love a good storm. Slept wiff my winders open last night. Woke up to some awesome thunder and lightin. 





or was that Johnny


----------



## Seth carter (Feb 21, 2014)

This  storm popped up fast


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 21, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I love a good storm. Slept wiff my winders open last night. Woke up to some awesome thunder and lightin.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 21, 2014)

Seth carter said:


> This  storm popped up fast



you mean the one weve been warned about for several days


----------



## Keebs (Feb 21, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I love a good storm. Slept wiff my winders open last night. Woke up to some awesome thunder and lightin.
> or was that Johnny


  


Seth carter said:


> This  storm popped up fast


you weren't paying attention!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 21, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


>



  that was prolly the wrong smiley to use to reply to that comment


----------



## Seth carter (Feb 21, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> you mean the one weve been warned about for several days



How was this warning sent out I was not informed


----------



## Keebs (Feb 21, 2014)

Seth carter said:


> How was this warning sent out I was not informed


you have not re-programmed your batphone since getting back on GON, have you?!?!?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 21, 2014)

Seth carter said:


> How was this warning sent out I was not informed



quack... come 'splain it to him


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 21, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> that was prolly the wrong smiley to use to reply to that comment



somatter lil fella


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 21, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I love a good storm. Slept wiff my winders open last night. Woke up to some awesome thunder and lightin.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Sweet Dreams!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 21, 2014)

Ya'll, what is in the nest? It's on the left hand side. Looks like a cat to me.
http://www.dickpritchettrealestate.com/eagle-feed.html


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 21, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Ya'll, what is in the nest? It's on the left hand side. Looks like a cat to me.
> http://www.dickpritchettrealestate.com/eagle-feed.html



Lunch?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 21, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Lunch?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 21, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


>



Its really hard for me to tell what it is.  But I did look after i HAD to watch an advertisement


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 21, 2014)

I didn't look, sorry mrs. h! It wanted me to download a video viewer....hmmmm.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 21, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Its really hard for me to tell what it is.  But I did look after i HAD to watch an advertisement



I'm sorry you had to watch an advertisement. Now I'm gonna be upset all day. AND IT'S FRIDAY.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 21, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I'm sorry you had to watch an advertisement. Now I'm gonna be upset all day. AND IT'S FRIDAY.



 Ooooooooo! I like it when you get


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 21, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I'm sorry you had to watch an advertisement. Now I'm gonna be upset all day. AND IT'S FRIDAY.



Its upset me greatly.  I hate advertisements


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 21, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Ooooooooo! I like it when you get


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 21, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


>


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 21, 2014)

Jeff dancin... he gonna throw out a hip...


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 21, 2014)

I'M OK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Bout got my lil frail self blowed away.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 21, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> I'M OK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Bout got my lil frail self blowed away.



Pictures...


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 21, 2014)

wifey just called my building survived the tornadicane!


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 21, 2014)

You guys are the best.  Thanks


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 21, 2014)

Anyone heard from rydert?  seriously  kinda concerned about him


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 21, 2014)

Limpin around.....


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 21, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> I'M OK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Bout got my lil frail self blowed away.



That is actually Hilarious!


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 21, 2014)

I aint got not pics but we have someones Trampoline in one of our trees. Our mechanics shop had the huge roll up doors blew out from the inside to the out, total'd them out. Some of our guys just got thru driving up and down the roads bringing big sheets of styrofoam back. It got ruff, Neighbors building had the roof peeled back and it was raining on him. We just had us a  tornadoflood storm. Dwight said he seen a 8" block floatin across the yard


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 21, 2014)

Bam!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 21, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> I aint got not pics but we have someones Trampoline in one of our trees. Our mechanics shop had the huge roll up doors blew out from the inside to the out, total'd them out. Some of our guys just got thru driving up and down the roads bringing big sheets of styrofoam back. It got ruff, Neighbors building had the roof peeled back and it was raining on him. We just had us a  tornadoflood storm. Dwight said he seen a 8" block floatin across the yard



Good Lord! Sounds like yall got slammed purty good!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 21, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> I aint got not pics but we have someones Trampoline in one of our trees. Our mechanics shop had the huge roll up doors blew out from the inside to the out, total'd them out. Some of our guys just got thru driving up and down the roads bringing big sheets of styrofoam back. It got ruff, Neighbors building had the roof peeled back and it was raining on him. We just had us a  tornadoflood storm. Dwight said he seen a 8" block floatin across the yard



 That was foreal a tornadofloodstorm. 
Glad you OK Mud.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 21, 2014)

Dwight, the AC guy next to you?


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 21, 2014)

AND, you still managed King!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 21, 2014)

Mmmmmmm.......stray sesame seeds!


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 21, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> AND, you still managed King!



He is da man!  Nothing can rattle him!


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 21, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Mmmmmmm.......stray sesame seeds!



Find them in you belly button?


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 21, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Find them in you belly button?



On da table!


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 21, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Dwight, the AC guy next to you?


Yeah


Jeff C. said:


> AND, you still managed King!



El natural.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 21, 2014)

mud got a new trampoline!!!


----------



## Crickett (Feb 21, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I love a good storm. Slept wiff my winders open last night. Woke up to some awesome thunder and lightin.



I was hidin under my blanket this mornin when it rolled thru!


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 21, 2014)

I tried to upload pics but  my phone keeps saying file failed on the gon site, i'm too stupid to figure it out.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 21, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> mud got a new trampoline!!!



Leroy see if you can post that pic.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 21, 2014)

which picture? i got 2


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 21, 2014)

trampoline


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 21, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> I tried to upload pics but  my phone keeps saying file failed on the gon site, i'm too stupid to figure it out.



Too large....


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 21, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Too large....



Why is everyone keep calling me that


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 21, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Why is everyone keep calling me that



Ok then....too Fluffy!


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 21, 2014)

lunch!!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 21, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> I'M OK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Bout got my lil frail self blowed away.


you sofunny!


havin_fun_huntin said:


> wifey just called my building survived the tornadicane!





Jeff C. said:


> AND, you still managed King!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 21, 2014)

muds new trampoline


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 21, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> muds new trampoline



I think it's stuck.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 21, 2014)

Im curious why there is a slow sign on a fence but no gate in site?


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 21, 2014)

Good me a good stiff drink and ready to go hunting now. Might have one or two more though cause if is trying to rain down here


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 21, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Good me a good stiff drink and ready to go hunting now. Might have one or two more though cause if is trying to rain down here



trying? brother I think youve had 1 drink too many...


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 21, 2014)

Bacon cheese steak plate; hash browns scattered and smothered and topped.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 21, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Bacon cheese steak plate; hash browns scattered and smothered and topped.



it wasnt bologna and fish sticks?


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 21, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> trying? brother I think youve had 1 drink too many...



Ain't no such thing as 'ONE' too many! 



hdm03 said:


> Bacon cheese steak plate; hash browns scattered and smothered and topped.



That made me hawngry!


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 21, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> it wasnt bologna and fish sticks?



That's only on Tuesdays


----------



## Keebs (Feb 21, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> it wasnt bologna and fish sticks?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 21, 2014)

Keebs said:


>


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 21, 2014)

Im hungry and LMS didnt cook last night... Depriving her sweet loving hubby of nourishment.. saddens me deeply


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 21, 2014)

I wonder if mr flufferson will ahve any leftovers he will share....











Who am i kidding


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 21, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I wonder if mr flufferson will ahve any leftovers he will share....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm telling him you said that.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 21, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I'm telling him you said that.



No No:
no taddle tales maam


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 21, 2014)

Oh, and Johnny just called and wants to have dinner tonight.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 21, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Oh, and Johnny just called and wants to have dinner tonight.


Good job!!  2 dates in a row
Im still havent heard from Sara and/or Kate but im not giving up yet!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 21, 2014)

I myfaced rydert but he hasnt replied....


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 21, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Good job!!  2 dates in a row
> Im still havent heard from Sara and/or Kate but im not giving up yet!!


I'll ask Johnny to put in a good word for ya. He knows both of em. 


havin_fun_huntin said:


> I myfaced rydert but he hasnt replied....



My 87 year old Diddy calls it Myface.


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 21, 2014)

mr flufferson













giggle












toot


----------



## stringmusic (Feb 21, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> I'll have to think about that one.



Figure it out yet?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 21, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I'll ask Johnny to put in a good word for ya. He knows both of em.
> 
> 
> My 87 year old Diddy calls if Myface.



Please do.   That would be very nice of him to do that.  I promise not to pick at his makeup anymore if he would do this 1 favor for me.

 at dad comment


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 21, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> mr flufferson
> 
> 
> 
> ...



RUN


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 21, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> mr flufferson
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yup, bologna and fishsticks... i knew it


----------



## stringmusic (Feb 21, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I myfaced rydert but he hasnt replied....



Rydert is on myfacetime? That silly lil feller.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 21, 2014)

stringmusic said:


> Rydert is on myfacetime? That silly lil feller.



heard he was on twittagram too


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 21, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Good me a good stiff drink and ready to go hunting now. Might have one or two more though cause if is trying to rain down here


Hey Charlie, if Keebs asks there was no bacon


hdm03 said:


> Bacon cheese steak plate; hash browns scattered and smothered and topped.





stringmusic said:


> Rydert is on myfacetime? That silly lil feller.



Leroy and me been stalkin his wifey pooh.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 21, 2014)

Golden Corral, too much to list, i'm full.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 21, 2014)

again?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 21, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> again?



you ahve ignored all my post iv made about you today.  this makes me sad.  I will go cry now...


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 21, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin+, Keebs+, rydert+, hdm03+

well atleast we know hes alive....


----------



## rydert (Feb 21, 2014)

thunder go BOOM!!!!!! power go out..................again

bad,bad storm here.....blowed the rocking chairs off the porch


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 21, 2014)

hfh=needy lil fella


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 21, 2014)

stringmusic said:


> Figure it out yet?



NO!!!!  I stayed up all night; I white boarded it and everything; but I gotz nothing


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 21, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> hfh=needy lil fella



-5 cool points for being mean
-10 cool points for pointing out the obvious 
total=-15 cool points


----------



## stringmusic (Feb 21, 2014)

rydert said:


> thunder go BOOM!!!!!! power go out..................again
> 
> bad,bad storm here.....blowed the rocking chairs off the porch


Dang man, you havin' bad luck lately.


mrs. hornet22 said:


> hfh=needy lil fella


LOL, Mrs. Hawnet made a funny.


hdm03 said:


> NO!!!!  I stayed up all night; I white boarded it and everything; but I gotz nothing



I'll give you a clue, the orange can't make it up the hill.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 21, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> you ahve ignored all my post iv made about you today.  this makes me sad.  I will go cry now...



Sorry lil buddy, not intentinal(SP.)?


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 21, 2014)

golden corral = fluffy is fluffier now


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 21, 2014)

can the orange make it down the hill?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 21, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Sorry lil buddy, not intentinal(SP.)?



Mr mcflufferson said sorry.  made me happy again


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 21, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> golden corral = fluffy is fluffier now



now we know why he got the new trampoline


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 21, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> now we know why he got the new trampoline



he needed a bigger bed?


----------



## Keebs (Feb 21, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Oh, and Johnny just called and wants to have dinner tonight.





mudracing101 said:


> Hey Charlie, if Keebs asks there was no bacon


He brought bacon??????????? I KNEW you didn't act right!


rydert said:


> thunder go BOOM!!!!!! power go out..................again
> 
> bad,bad storm here.....blowed the rocking chairs off the porch


 bless your heart!


mudracing101 said:


> Sorry lil buddy, not intentinal(SP.)?


don't forget!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! And don't you DARE give him none of MY bacon!!!!!!!!


----------



## mattech (Feb 21, 2014)

Home sweet home.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 21, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> -5 cool points for being mean
> -10 cool points for pointing out the obvious
> total=-15 cool points


havin_fun_huntin-


mattech said:


> Home sweet home.


----------



## stringmusic (Feb 21, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> can the orange make it down the hill?



Now I'm confused?


----------



## rydert (Feb 21, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Leroy and me been stalkin his wifey pooh.





stringmusic said:


> Dang man, you havin' bad luck lately.


I know


mattech said:


> Home sweet home.



welcome home.....ain't nothing like it...


on a good note though.......my new generator arrived


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 21, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> havin_fun_huntin-



 im sad again.

Oh, Mud, thanks for the bacon man.  It was great


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 21, 2014)

Keebs said:


> He brought bacon??????????? I KNEW you didn't act right!
> 
> bless your heart!
> 
> don't forget!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! And don't you DARE give him none of MY bacon!!!!!!!!


Uhmmmm, there was no bacon


rydert said:


> I know
> 
> 
> welcome home.....ain't nothing like it...
> ...


 You wanna be my friend on my face



havin_fun_huntin said:


> im sad again.
> 
> Oh, Mud, thanks for the bacon man.  It was great



There was no bacon


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 21, 2014)

I done fell behind.....gonna have to ketchup now.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 21, 2014)

mattech said:


> Home sweet home.





havin_fun_huntin said:


> im sad again.
> 
> Oh, Mud, thanks for the bacon man.  It was great





mudracing101 said:


> You wanna be my friend on my face


Ummm, Really???


----------



## Keebs (Feb 21, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Uhmmmm, there was no bacon
> 
> There was no bacon


   baconthief!!!


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 21, 2014)

Thanks for the warm welcome home.  You guys and gals are the best.  You make me feel really special.........warm and tingly even.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 21, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Ummm, Really???


Hey, quack was mia, i was just takin up his slack.


Keebs said:


> baconthief!!!



NO bacon


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 21, 2014)

mattech said:


> Home sweet home.





hdm03 said:


> Thanks for the warm welcome home.  You guys and gals are the best.  You make me feel really special.........warm and tingly even.



Glad you two made it back safe and sound!


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 21, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I done fell behind.....gonna have to ketchup now.



The orange has to decided if it wants to go up da hill or down the hill.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 21, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Hey, quack was mia, i was just takin up his slack.
> 
> 
> NO bacon


Bourbon???????


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 21, 2014)

<-------------Chikin taco bowl wiff tortilla cups.


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 21, 2014)

sho looks purty outside..........wish i wasn't stuck in da office


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 21, 2014)

I jsut belched... tasted like bacon


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 21, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> sho looks purty outside..........wish i wasn't stuck in da office



Yes it does, but the ground is mighty soggy here.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 21, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I done fell behind.....gonna have to ketchup now.


You eat ketchup on chicken tacos?


hdm03 said:


> Thanks for the warm welcome home.  You guys and gals are the best.  You make me feel really special.........warm and tingly even.





Keebs said:


> Bourbon???????



yes, please.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 21, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I jsut belched... tasted like bacon


  


Jeff C. said:


> Yes it does, but the ground is mighty soggy here.


here too!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> yes, please.


 I tried to get us some, but either Bitter got it all or Mud did, he got my bacon, or so it seems..........


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 21, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> You eat ketchup on chicken tacos?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No ma'am.....I was talkin bout, oh nevermind!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 21, 2014)

Gotta work tomorrow aft til the wee hrs of the mornin.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 21, 2014)

jeff c. said:


> gotta work tomorrow aft til the wee hrs of the mornin.


$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 21, 2014)

Keebs said:


> $$$$$$$$$$$$$



I'm almost to the point where I don't even care to go into ATL for one measly day. They settin it up today, but I just got the event tomorrow.  Also, used to hand us our check when we walked away, that was nice. This year they want us to invoice them. That means 30 days.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 21, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I'm almost to the point where I don't even care to go into ATL for one measly day. They settin it up today, but I just got the event tomorrow.  Also, used to hand us our check when we walked away, that was nice. This year they want us to invoice them. _*That means 30 days*_.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 21, 2014)

Nap time!


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 21, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Nap time!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 21, 2014)

hdm03-, you be nice to Jeff fa fa, ya hear?


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 21, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> hdm03-, you be nice to Jeff fa fa, ya hear?



I just received a PM from him asking me if I wanted to take a nap with him and something about spoons


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 21, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> I just received a PM from him asking me if I wanted to take a nap with him and something about spoons



if he is going to feed you maybe you should take him up on taht offer..


----------



## stringmusic (Feb 21, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> I just received a PM from him asking me if I wanted to take a nap with him and something about spoons



Scratch his belly and he'll go to sleep faster.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 21, 2014)

incase yall are wondering.. 14 more days woot woot!!!!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 21, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> incase yall are wondering.. 14 more days woot woot!!!!!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 21, 2014)

Keebs said:


>



I stayed at your house too late last night.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 21, 2014)

I'm leaving, later y'all. Bye


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 21, 2014)

Again


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 21, 2014)

mudfluff on a roll today


----------



## stringmusic (Feb 21, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> mudfluff on a roll today



Can he roll up a hill? Because an orange can't.


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 21, 2014)

stringmusic said:


> Can he roll up a hill? Because an orange can't.



No; but he can roll down a hill at an incredible speed


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 21, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> No; but he can roll down a hill at an incredible speed



sorry mud, but taht was hilarious


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 21, 2014)

Have a good weekend PM sent.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 21, 2014)

bye hdm03-x3


----------



## lilD1188 (Feb 21, 2014)

little miss sunshine said:
			
		

> Couldn't be better we get to find out Monday how big he is...... So far at every check up they have told us he is super huge I may birth a building with feet lol



them weight ultrasounds can be wayyy off they told me dababy was gonna be 9/10+ lbs he was only 8lbs7.5oz 20 3/4in. !


_Posted  from Gon.com App for  Android_


----------



## little miss sunshine (Feb 21, 2014)

lilD1188 said:


> them weight ultrasounds can be wayyy off they told me dababy was gonna be 9/10+ lbs he was only 8lbs7.5oz 20 3/4in. !
> 
> 
> _Posted  from Gon.com App for  Android_



I know they said they were going to measure his bones and look at his organs and give me a weight and length.... But I went from wearing my clothes with no problem to Wednesday morning couldn't see my feet like all of a sudden


----------



## lilD1188 (Feb 21, 2014)

little miss sunshine said:
			
		

> Quote:
> I know they said they were going to measure his bones and look at his organs and give me a weight and length.... But I went from wearing my clothes with no problem to Wednesday morning couldn't see my feet like all of a sudden



i never had to wear maternity clothes, didnt even look pregnant till 37ish weeks, luckily i went through winter so hoodies and "yoga" "joggin" pants were my best friends lol! 

but the measuring took forever, so wear some comfy clothes and try not to drink too much before hand... i made that mistake and he (dababy) was pushin on my bladder!


_Posted  from Gon.com App  for  Android_


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 21, 2014)

I got my hair all pulled up like beautyqueen style an Imma go find Mr. Depp.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 21, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I got my hair all pulled up like beautyqueen style an Imma go find Mr. Depp.



Tell him I said hey.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 21, 2014)

Last night !!


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 21, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Last night !!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 21, 2014)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 21, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Tell him I said hey.



He said he's not to fond of you, but he would tell HFH girlies they comin to find him.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 21, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> He said he's not to fond of you, but he would tell HFH girlies they comin to find him.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 21, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


>



Really..... It's Friday nite.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 21, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


>



HFH wife like him too,two, to, 2 . Who don't.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 21, 2014)

Ya'll juss jealous. I can tell. Don't tell H22, but he jealous too.
Thank the good Lawd up above he gave permission.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 21, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Really..... It's Friday nite.



I gots to work tomorrow afternoon, but it should be exciting until I actually have to work.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 21, 2014)

JeffC+ You wont me to hook you up? He got a Island we can do some serious fishin on his island.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 21, 2014)

Goats for sale on da Swap n Sale . . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 21, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> JeffC+ You wont me to hook you up? He got a Island we can do some serious fishin on his island.



Hook me up Baby!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 21, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I gots to work tomorrow afternoon, but it should be exciting until I actually have to work.



I'mmagoona send H22 you're way. He really aint into Johnny, but I got permission.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 21, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Goats for sale on da Swap n Sale . . .



  

Grab us a couple!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 21, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Goats for sale on da Swap n Sale . . .



GREAT.


----------



## Crickett (Feb 21, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I got my hair all pulled up like beautyqueen style an Imma go find Mr. Depp.







Jeff C. said:


> I gots to work tomorrow afternoon, but it should be exciting until I actually have to work.



Oooo…can I come to work with you?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 21, 2014)

Got a wild hair when I got home from work and pack the truck and now in the NGa Mtns for the weekend.   Fire in the fire place and stars in the sky.  Doesn't get much better than this.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 21, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Oooo…can I come to work with you?



Yessss Ma'am! 



gobbleinwoods said:


> Got a wild hair when I got home from work and pack the truck and now in the NGa Mtns for the weekend.   Fire in the fire place and stars in the sky.  Doesn't get much better than this.



Ahhhh.......nuttin better than a spur of the moment adventure!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 21, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Got a wild hair when I got home from work and pack the truck and now in the NGa Mtns for the weekend.   Fire in the fire place and stars in the sky.  Doesn't get much better than this.





Cool !! 



Wife and I are headed to Charleston Tuesday for our 25th.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 22, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I gots to work tomorrow afternoon, but it should be exciting until I actually have to work.


Make sure you pack earplugs!!

I went to one of those one time............Many years ago!!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Feb 22, 2014)

Happy Saturday boys and girls.

It is time to get up and shake a leg........and get the chain saw fired up and continue to cut up downed trees etc and get this mess stacked up, cleaned up and ready for disposal.  and just a reminder....I hope to NEVER see another ice storm like this last one!!!

Carry on.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Feb 22, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Got a wild hair when I got home from work and pack the truck and now in the NGa Mtns for the weekend.   Fire in the fire place and stars in the sky.  Doesn't get much better than this.





Hooked On Quack said:


> Cool !!
> 
> 
> 
> Wife and I are headed to Charleston Tuesday for our 25th.




Gobblin, you and Quack both have better ideas than I have.  Sounds like a good time just waiting to happen.  I hope both of ya'll and your spouses enjoy some restful time together.  

That mountain trip sounds really nice for sure.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 22, 2014)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Gobblin, you and Quack both have better ideas than I have.  Sounds like a good time just waiting to happen.  I hope both of ya'll and your spouses enjoy some restful time together.
> 
> That mountain trip sounds really nice for sure.





I'm just putting off finishing up all the downed trees and limbs, mebbe somebody will feel sorry for me and come do it . . . 


My road frontage looks like a bomb went off .


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 22, 2014)

On my second cup waiting for the white screen to disappear.  Might you need one?



 

Oh and


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 22, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> On my second cup waiting for the white screen to disappear.  Might you need one?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





No thanks, can't drink the stuff.


How's the mountains ??


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 22, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> No thanks, can't drink the stuff.
> 
> 
> How's the mountains ??



The mtns are sort of up and down.   

36* outside and a fire already in the wood stove this morning.   Will be interesting to see the woods in daylight to see any damage from the ice and snow or winds this week.

This your last night for a few?


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 22, 2014)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Make sure you pack earplugs!!
> 
> I went to one of those one time............Many years ago!!



No doubt about it......them things make some racket!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 22, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> The mtns are sort of up and down.
> 
> 36* outside and a fire already in the wood stove this morning.   Will be interesting to see the woods in daylight to see any damage from the ice and snow or winds this week.
> 
> This your last night for a few?





Yasir, start dayshift Monday, leaving for Charleston Tuesday for our 25th, go back to work Sat.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 22, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Yasir, start dayshift Monday, leaving for Charleston Tuesday for our 25th, go back to work Sat.



Your anniversary is Tuesday 2/25  if so, so is ours.  The big 30 for us.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 22, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Your anniversary is Tuesday 2/25  if so, so is ours.  The big 30 for us.





Well I'll be !!!   Congrats bro !!!


----------



## Crickett (Feb 22, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Cool !!
> 
> 
> 
> Wife and I are headed to Charleston Tuesday for our 25th.





gobbleinwoods said:


> Your anniversary is Tuesday 2/25  if so, so is ours.  The big 30 for us.




Congrats to y'all!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 23, 2014)

It is a Sunday fun day and the coffee is brewed


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Feb 23, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Yasir, start dayshift Monday, leaving for Charleston Tuesday for our 25th, go back to work Sat.





gobbleinwoods said:


> Your anniversary is Tuesday 2/25  if so, so is ours.  The big 30 for us.




Happy Sunday to all of you and......

Congratulations to you Gobblin and Quack because it sure looks like February 25th is a "Special Day" for both of you !!!  



ps:  I am hoping that neither of you will be causing any "earthquakes" while spending this special time with your wives either.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 23, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Yasir, start dayshift Monday, leaving for Charleston Tuesday for our 25th, go back to work Sat.


Congrats!  ride out to Sullivan's or Fripp Island and take a walk n da beach! 


gobbleinwoods said:


> Your anniversary is Tuesday 2/25  if so, so is ours.  The big 30 for us.


Congrats to ya'll too!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 23, 2014)

Oh, Mronin


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 23, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Oh, Mronin



mornin' to you too.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 23, 2014)

Mornin.....sho am tired, got home @ 3:00 am.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 23, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin.....sho am tired, got home @ 3:00 am.



Good to be home isn't it?


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 23, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Good to be home isn't it?



Sure is! Wish I was fishin now.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 23, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Sure is! Wish I was fishin now.



go fishin or take a nap.   Since you are king you can decide.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 23, 2014)

'Mornin ya'll !!  Was going to ride to the plantation, wife isn't feeling well. 


Toasted cheese and bacon sammich.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 23, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> go fishin or take a nap.   Since you are king you can decide.



The nap is slowly but surely creepin up the list......



Hooked On Quack said:


> 'Mornin ya'll !!  Was going to ride to the plantation, wife isn't feeling well.
> 
> 
> Toasted cheese and bacon sammich.



   Hope Ms Dawn feels better soon, Doc!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 23, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> The nap is slowly but surely creepin up the list......
> 
> 
> 
> Hope Ms Dawn feels better soon, Doc!






Thanks Chiefbro, me too.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 23, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Thanks Chiefbro, me too.



Hopefully she'll feel better by Tuesday! Congrats to yall!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 23, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Hopefully she'll feel better by Tuesday! Congrats to yall!





Thanks !!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 23, 2014)

May Miss Dawn get to feeling better.


----------



## Hankus (Feb 23, 2014)

an thats jus the way it is sometimes


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 23, 2014)

Irish coffee is good!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 23, 2014)

I got sunburnt today.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 23, 2014)

Only in Georgia can you lay out in the sun wiff a bathing suit on in February, go take a shower and put on a sweat shirt, blue jeans and wool socks.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 23, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I got sunburnt today.



Rainy all day here.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 23, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Rainy all day here.



Great. My sister came up here to take some "vary spinsive" furniture home to Hawkinsville ande didn't stop by here to get a tarp.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 23, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I got sunburnt today.





Pics, or it didnt happen . . .


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 23, 2014)

I been gone ao long I cant even post in the right Thread. I back in Ky now. Went way to fast.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 23, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Only in Georgia can you lay out in the sun wiff a bathing suit on in February, go take a shower and put on a sweat shirt, blue jeans and wool socks.


dat's right!


mudracing101 said:


> Rainy all day here.


here too......... waaiiittttt a minute............. 


KyDawg said:


> I been gone ao long I cant even post in the right Thread. I back in Ky now. Went way to fast.


 Thanks for the sausage!


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 23, 2014)

Keebs said:


> dat's right!
> 
> here too......... waaiiittttt a minute.............
> 
> Thanks for the sausage!



You welcome hope you enjoy it.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 24, 2014)

Moanday morning and the coffee is ready


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 24, 2014)

Come O stoss!


----------



## Hankus (Feb 24, 2014)

yep


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Feb 24, 2014)

Monday Morning is here whether you are ready for it or not.

Good morning to all of you drivelers.  



OH...... and congratulations to Dale Earnhardt, Jr for out-swimming all of the other participants in the Daytona 500 Swim Race last night !!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 24, 2014)

Morning folks..
Split wood most of the day Saturday, that was a joy...
Yesterday I took the "popcorn" off the ceiling in the babys room.
Painted the ceiling last night.  Now to re-popcorn it again one day this week or next weekend


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 24, 2014)

Keebs said:


> dat's right!
> 
> here too......... waaiiittttt a minute.............
> 
> Thanks for the sausage!


I done ate my part of the smoked sausage and had bacon Sunday Have you tried any bacon yet??



KyDawg said:


> You welcome hope you enjoy it.


Thanks Ky



havin_fun_huntin said:


> Morning folks..
> Split wood most of the day Saturday, that was a joy...
> Yesterday I took the "popcorn" off the ceiling in the babys room.
> Painted the ceiling last night.  Now to re-popcorn it again one day this week or next weekend



Morning Leroy, got something in the truck for ya. I'll be by in a lil while to deliver.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 24, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> I done ate my part of the smoked sausage and had bacon Sunday Have you tried any bacon yet??
> 
> Thanks Ky
> 
> ...



If you time it right you might get to meet LMS.

Sorry bout the other night.  House start filling up with folks.


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 24, 2014)

How about it kids! Let's put the spurs to this Monday and put it behind us!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 24, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Morning folks..
> Split wood most of the day Saturday, that was a joy...
> Yesterday I took the "popcorn" off the ceiling in the babys room.
> Painted the ceiling last night. _* Now to re-popcorn it again*_ one day this week or next weekend


 why?


mudracing101 said:


> I done ate my part of the smoked sausage and had bacon Sunday Have you tried any bacon yet??


 If I had any bacon I would!!!!!! Last smoked sausage in front of me right this minute!


havin_fun_huntin said:


> If you time it right you might get to meet LMS.
> 
> _*Sorry bout the other night.*_  House start filling up with folks.





blood on the ground said:


> How about it kids! Let's put the spurs to this Monday and put it behind us!


I'll second that, already ready for this day to be Over!
Hiya Folks!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 24, 2014)

Mornin youngins...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 24, 2014)

Heyyyyyyyyyyy !!! 



Getting outta here at 7pm and that'll do me til Saturday !!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 24, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Heyyyyyyyyyyy !!!
> 
> 
> 
> Getting outta here at 7pm and that'll do me til Saturday !!




Today is your Friday!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 24, 2014)

Keebs said:


> why?
> 
> If I had any bacon I would!!!!!! Last smoked sausage in front of me right this minute!
> 
> ...



Because  I didnt have time to tape-mud-sand-repeat.  The popcorn was falling in 1 corner so I redid the whole room.

We were on the phone and I had to rush off.  You seen how many folks were at the house the other night?  Its likely to be like that any Friday or Saturday Night.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 24, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin youngins...


mornin!


Hooked On Quack said:


> Heyyyyyyyyyyy !!!
> Getting outta here at 7pm and that'll do me til Saturday !!


Road Trippppp!!!!!!


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Because  I didnt have time to tape-mud-sand-repeat.  The popcorn was falling in 1 corner so I redid the whole room.
> 
> We were on the phone and I had to rush off.  You seen how many folks were at the house the other night?  Its likely to be like that any Friday or Saturday Night.


 I don't like popcorn ceilings........


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 24, 2014)

Keebs said:


> mornin!
> 
> Road Trippppp!!!!!!
> 
> I don't like popcorn ceilings........



Me neither.  If i werent in a rush it would be smooth and painted. Time is limiting that tho


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 24, 2014)

HEY JEFF FA FA C.+ x2


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 24, 2014)

Keebs said:


> mornin!
> 
> Road Trippppp!!!!!!
> 
> I don't like popcorn ceilings........



 I do, if it's caramel or chocolate covered!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 24, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> HEY JEFF FA FA C.+ x2



Mornin bOOM bOOM!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 24, 2014)

Mornin


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 24, 2014)

Keebs said:


> why?
> 
> If I had any bacon I would!!!!!! Last smoked sausage in front of me right this minute!
> 
> ...


You got the same amount of bacon i did



Hooked On Quack said:


> Heyyyyyyyyyyy !!!
> 
> 
> 
> Getting outta here at 7pm and that'll do me til Saturday !!





Jeff C. said:


> Mornin bOOM bOOM!!


I thought about Leroy yesterday, i was watching Dispicable Me 2 and the baby said i just made a boom boom


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 24, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin



Morning.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 24, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin



Mronin 



mudracing101 said:


> You got the same amount of bacon i did
> 
> 
> 
> I thought about Leroy yesterday, i was watching Dispicable Me 2 and the baby said i just made a boom boom


----------



## Keebs (Feb 24, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I do, if it's caramel or chocolate covered!


   


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin


How's your sunburn?


mudracing101 said:


> You got the same amount of bacon i did


where?
OH btw, found your dead soldier by the gate!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 24, 2014)

Mud, Saturday, the wife and I were talking.  She mentioned you and "its so fluffy Im gonna die".  True story 

AFter she got onto me for calling you fluffy the night before


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 24, 2014)

Keebs said:


> How's your sunburn?
> 
> where?
> OH btw, found your dead soldier by the gate!



Bout time,


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 24, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Morning.


No smiley. Nothin.


Jeff C. said:


> Mronin





Keebs said:


> How's your sunburn?
> 
> where?
> OH btw, found your dead soldier by the gate!



Chest still alittle pink. 
Dead soldier.  That's what my brother calls em.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 24, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Bout time,


Found it Friday but forgot to mention it........


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Chest still alittle pink.
> Dead soldier.  That's what my brother calls em.


got aloe?
I've always called'em that too!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 24, 2014)

Mrs H.  your feller lied.  Aint not nare one of them women contact me.  I even took my monthly shower in preparation. 
This saddens me deeply


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 24, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Mrs H.  your feller lied.  Aint not nare one of them women contact me.  I even took my monthly shower in preparation.
> This saddens me deeply



Oh, I forgot to tell you........ They said you lived too far South.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 24, 2014)

OH!!!! Did I mention that I scored BIG TIME @ the SX Saturday night?

I've got 3/4 of gallon of some crystal clear fire water for KMF!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 24, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Oh, I forgot to tell you........ They said you lived too far South.


I would have met them at the North Pole iffin I had to.





Jeff C. said:


> OH!!!! Did I mention that I scored BIG TIME @ the SX Saturday night?
> 
> I've got 3/4 of gallon of some crystal clear fire water for KMF!



Oh, Jeff, I think Mattech got a video of you at the race


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 24, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I would have met them at the North Pole iffin I had to.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You must not have read my post!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 24, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> You must not have read my post!



read mine


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 24, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> read mine



Read mine!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 24, 2014)

oh, keebs, that picture i sent you was only bout 1/2 of what we split..  Mud may be right tho.  It may be to wet to burn.  Ill bring some of it and alot of pecan just in case...


----------



## Keebs (Feb 24, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> OH!!!! Did I mention that I scored BIG TIME @ the SX Saturday night?
> 
> I've got 3/4 of gallon of some crystal clear fire water for KMF!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 24, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> oh, keebs, that picture i sent you was only bout 1/2 of what we split..  Mud may be right tho.  It may be to wet to burn.  Ill bring some of it and alot of pecan just in case...


 but shoot, once S.B.Fireman gets a fire going, ain't nuttin to wet to burn!


----------



## Hankus (Feb 24, 2014)

lemme go drillin in Bainbridge this week


----------



## Keebs (Feb 24, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> read mine





Jeff C. said:


> Read mine!


Boys, Boys, Boys, Read My Lips........... we'll have NONE of this, ya hear!!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 24, 2014)

Hankus said:


> lemme go drillin in Bainbridge this week


that's a long commute!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 24, 2014)

Keebs said:


>



Smoooooth too!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 24, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Boys, Boys, Boys, Read My Lips........... we'll have NONE of this, ya hear!!



Im sowwy.  Jeff made me jealous on a moanday morning.






  for keebs and jeff fa fa


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 24, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> OH!!!! Did I mention that I scored BIG TIME @ the SX Saturday night?
> 
> I've got 3/4 of gallon of some crystal clear fire water for KMF!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 24, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Boys, Boys, Boys, Read My Lips........... we'll have NONE of this, ya hear!!



I'm just tryin to LEARN the boy!

Gotta be sneaky....


----------



## Keebs (Feb 24, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Smoooooth too!





havin_fun_huntin said:


> Im sowwy.  Jeff made me jealous on a moanday morning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





mrs. hornet22 said:


>


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 24, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


>





Keebs said:


>



Wonder who dat is on da right?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 24, 2014)

Anybody know what the weather spose to be like for KMF


----------



## Keebs (Feb 24, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Anybody know what the weather spose to be like for KMF


"guestimation".............
<table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="2" width="100%"><tbody><tr><td class="calCnt" align="center" valign="top"><table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"><tbody><tr><td class="dtA" align="CENTER" valign="MIDDLE">  		  		7
</td>  														</tr> 														</tbody></table> 													   			        <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"> 	<tbody><tr> 	<td class="climoTextA" align="CENTER" valign="TOP">AVERAGES</td> 	</tr> </tbody></table>  <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%">								<tbody><tr> 		<td class="aTextA" align="RIGHT" valign="TOP">Hi</td> 		<td class="aTextA" align="LEFT" valign="TOP">  *68°F*</td> 	</tr> 															<tr> 		<td class="aTextA" align="RIGHT" valign="TOP">Lo</td> 		<td class="aTextA" align="LEFT" valign="TOP">  *44°F*</td> 	</tr> </tbody></table> 														 													  <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"> 	<tbody><tr> 		<td class="climoTextA" align="CENTER" valign="TOP">RECORDS</td> 	</tr> </tbody></table>  <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%">	 	<tbody><tr> 		<td class="aTextA" align="RIGHT" valign="TOP">Hi</td>		 		<td class="aTextA" align="LEFT" valign="TOP">  *83°F*</td>	 	</tr> 																<tr> 		<td class="aTextA" align="RIGHT" valign="TOP">Lo</td>		 		<td class="aTextA" align="LEFT" valign="TOP">  *29°F*</td> 	</tr> </tbody></table> 														   			 		</td>    	 	                   <td class="calCnt" align="center" valign="top"> 			         													  														<table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"> 															<tbody><tr> 																<td class="dtA" align="CENTER" valign="MIDDLE">    		  			*8 * 		  		</td>  		  	<td class="dtA" align="LEFT" width="12">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 	</td> 														</tr> 														</tbody></table> 													   			        <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"> 	<tbody><tr> 	<td class="climoTextA" align="CENTER" valign="TOP">AVERAGES</td> 	</tr> </tbody></table>  <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%">								<tbody><tr> 		<td class="aTextA" align="RIGHT" valign="TOP">Hi</td> 		<td class="aTextA" align="LEFT" valign="TOP">  *68°F*</td> 	</tr> 															<tr> 		<td class="aTextA" align="RIGHT" valign="TOP">Lo</td> 		<td class="aTextA" align="LEFT" valign="TOP">  *44°F*</td> 	</tr> </tbody></table> 														 													  <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"> 	<tbody><tr> 		<td class="climoTextA" align="CENTER" valign="TOP">RECORDS</td> 	</tr> </tbody></table>  <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%">	 	<tbody><tr> 		<td class="aTextA" align="RIGHT" valign="TOP">Hi</td>		 		<td class="aTextA" align="LEFT" valign="TOP">  *85°F*</td>	 	</tr> 																<tr> 		<td class="aTextA" align="RIGHT" valign="TOP">Lo</td>		 		<td class="aTextA" align="LEFT" valign="TOP">  *29°F*</td> 	</tr> </tbody></table> 														   			 		</td>  		</tr><tr>    	 	                   <td class="calCnt" align="center" valign="top"> 			         													  														<table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"> 															<tbody><tr> 																<td class="dtA" align="CENTER" valign="MIDDLE">    		  			*9 * 		  		</td>  														</tr> 														</tbody></table> 													   			        <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"> 	<tbody><tr> 	<td class="climoTextA" align="CENTER" valign="TOP">AVERAGES</td> 	</tr> </tbody></table>  <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%">								<tbody><tr> 		<td class="aTextA" align="RIGHT" valign="TOP">Hi</td> 		<td class="aTextA" align="LEFT" valign="TOP">  *68°F*</td> 	</tr> 															<tr> 		<td class="aTextA" align="RIGHT" valign="TOP">Lo</td> 		<td class="aTextA" align="LEFT" valign="TOP">  *45°F*</td> 	</tr> </tbody></table> 														 													  <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"> 	<tbody><tr> 		<td class="climoTextA" align="CENTER" valign="TOP">RECORDS</td> 	</tr> </tbody></table>  <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%">	 	<tbody><tr> 		<td class="aTextA" align="RIGHT" valign="TOP">Hi</td>		 		<td class="aTextA" align="LEFT" valign="TOP">  *88°F*</td>	 	</tr> 																<tr> 		<td class="aTextA" align="RIGHT" valign="TOP">Lo</td>		 		<td class="aTextA" align="LEFT" valign="TOP">  *20°F*</td></tr></tbody></table></td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 24, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Wonder who dat is on da right?


Tie down yo grills. 


Keebs said:


> "guestimation".............
> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="2" width="100%"><tbody><tr><td class="calCnt" align="center" valign="top"><table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"><tbody><tr><td class="dtA" align="CENTER" valign="MIDDLE">  		  		7
> </td>  														</tr> 														</tbody></table> 													   			        <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"> 	<tbody><tr> 	<td class="climoTextA" align="CENTER" valign="TOP">AVERAGES</td> 	</tr> </tbody></table>  <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%">								<tbody><tr> 		<td class="aTextA" align="RIGHT" valign="TOP">Hi</td> 		<td class="aTextA" align="LEFT" valign="TOP">  *68°F*</td> 	</tr> 															<tr> 		<td class="aTextA" align="RIGHT" valign="TOP">Lo</td> 		<td class="aTextA" align="LEFT" valign="TOP">  *44°F*</td> 	</tr> </tbody></table> 														 													  <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"> 	<tbody><tr> 		<td class="climoTextA" align="CENTER" valign="TOP">RECORDS</td> 	</tr> </tbody></table>  <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%">	 	<tbody><tr> 		<td class="aTextA" align="RIGHT" valign="TOP">Hi</td>		 		<td class="aTextA" align="LEFT" valign="TOP">  *83°F*</td>	 	</tr> 																<tr> 		<td class="aTextA" align="RIGHT" valign="TOP">Lo</td>		 		<td class="aTextA" align="LEFT" valign="TOP">  *29°F*</td> 	</tr> </tbody></table> 														   			 		</td>    	 	                   <td class="calCnt" align="center" valign="top"> 			         													  														<table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"> 															<tbody><tr> 																<td class="dtA" align="CENTER" valign="MIDDLE">    		  			*8 * 		  		</td>  		  	<td class="dtA" align="LEFT" width="12">
> 
> ...



Thanks Sista!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 24, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Tie down yo grills.
> 
> 
> Thanks Sista!


If it holds, it'll be AWSOME weather!!!!!!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 24, 2014)

LMS just left.  Doc said baby is growing good.  Heart rate is good.  Everything looks good baby seems healthy.  Back next week to check her glucose lvls.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 24, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> LMS just left.  Doc said baby is growing good.  Heart rate is good.  Everything looks good baby seems healthy.  Back next week to check her glucose lvls.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 24, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> LMS just left.  Doc said baby is growing good.  Heart rate is good.  Everything looks good baby seems healthy.  Back next week to check her glucose lvls.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 24, 2014)

mudracing101+ did a drive by.  had on a new hat too.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 24, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


>



they measured her placenta??  Its like 10 inches (26cm) right now and that baby is taking up most of it.  Didnt sound lik much untill I realized hes in there with his knees tucked and slightly hunched over


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 24, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> He said he's not to fond of you, but he would tell HFH girlies they comin to find him.





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin





mudracing101 said:


> Morning.





mrs. hornet22 said:


> No smiley. Nothin.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



See top post


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 24, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> mudracing101+ did a drive by.  had on a new hat too.



Sorry my deliverin was late, i blame it on my memory again


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 24, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Sorry my deliverin was late, i blame it on my memory again



Its cool.  I was just hoping you would get to meet LMS.  Im sure she would have given you a fit till she saw what you had.  Come back when you can stay longer!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 24, 2014)

Wanted to go wet a hook, but Jag isn't interested.  Little breezy anyway though!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 24, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> LMS just left.  Doc said baby is growing good.  Heart rate is good.  Everything looks good baby seems healthy.  Back next week to check her glucose lvls.


what happened to the "Praying" smiley?!?!
Leroy, I hope & pray she doesn't have glucose issue's while she's pregnant, I did and it isn't any fun!  I lived off of grilled chicken breasts & salads the whole time!


havin_fun_huntin said:


> they measured her placenta??  Its like 10 inches (26cm) right now and that baby is taking up most of it.  Didnt sound lik much untill I realized hes in there with his knees tucked and slightly hunched over


gonna be a big 'ol baybay!!!


mudracing101 said:


> Sorry my deliverin was late, i blame it on my memory again


 and I told CoCo to REMIND you! Like Father, Like Daughter!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 24, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Wanted to go wet a hook, but Jag isn't interested.  Little breezy anyway though!


does the wind blow underwater?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 24, 2014)

Keebs said:


> what happened to the "Praying" smiley?!?!
> Leroy, I hope & pray she doesn't have glucose issue's while she's pregnant, I did and it isn't any fun!  I lived off of grilled chicken breasts & salads the whole time!
> 
> gonna be a big 'ol baybay!!!
> ...



after talking to him Friday I came to that conclusion too


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 24, 2014)

Keebs said:


> does the wind blow underwater?



We don't have a submarine!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 24, 2014)

Ain't spearfishin either!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 24, 2014)

Lawd have Mercy! They done gone plumb  in the PF.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 24, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> We don't have a submarine!


why not?????


Jeff C. said:


> Ain't spearfishin either!


spoilsport!


Jeff C. said:


> Lawd have Mercy! They done gone plumb  in the PF.


No No:bad place to start off the week..........not good........


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 24, 2014)

yellow submarine?


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 24, 2014)

Keebs said:


> why not?????
> 
> spoilsport!
> 
> No No:bad place to start off the week..........not good........



Ok humdaddy!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 24, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Ok humdaddy!


  Take That BACK!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 24, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Take That BACK!!!!



Ok


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 24, 2014)

Keebs said:


> does the wind blow underwater?



If quacks around it does


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 24, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> yellow submarine?



One of my fav. songs too, two, to.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 24, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Ok


 
even "I" know who hummdaddy is!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 24, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> One of my fav. songs too, two, to.


among others....................


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 24, 2014)

Keebs said:


> among others....................



did someone say the Biebs?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 24, 2014)

lemon pepper shicken fer lunch


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 24, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Lawd have Mercy! They done gone plumb  in the PF.


You aint kidding 


Keebs said:


> among others....................


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 24, 2014)

mud, i thought bout you Saturday night.  Went to a buddies house and had a low country boil and watched the UFC fight


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 24, 2014)

Keebs said:


> even "I" know who hummdaddy is!



Sad part is.....he'd fit right in round here. 

Dat boy ain't right!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 24, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> did someone say the Biebs?


NO, he actually likes some decent music too, thank heavens!


havin_fun_huntin said:


> lemon pepper shicken fer lunch


grilled shicken & twice baked tater here!


mudracing101 said:


> You aint kidding


we gonna sang a duet for da folks?
I'mahounddog!!!!


Jeff C. said:


> Sad part is.....he'd fit right in round here.
> 
> Dat boy ain't right!


yeah, I think you're right!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 24, 2014)

Keebs said:


> NO, he actually likes some decent music too, thank heavens!
> 
> grilled shicken & twice baked tater here!
> 
> ...



I know he kissed a girl and liked it

:Note to self:  Bring earplugs to KMF


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 24, 2014)

Reckon I'll fix Jag and me a meatloaf sammich. Now he wants to go fishin.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 24, 2014)

mud?


----------



## Keebs (Feb 24, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I know he kissed a girl and liked it
> 
> :Note to self:  Bring earplugs to KMF





Jeff C. said:


> Reckon I'll fix Jag and me a meatloaf sammich. Now he wants to go fishin.


young'uns, go figure!


havin_fun_huntin said:


> mud?


No, it's me, Keebs!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 24, 2014)

Keebs said:


> young'uns, go figure!
> 
> No, it's me, Keebs!



oh, well, Hello Keebsy


----------



## Keebs (Feb 24, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> oh, well, Hello Keebsy


you sound disappointed..........


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 24, 2014)

Keebs said:


> you sound disappointed..........



no way!! Im always excited when keebs is around


----------



## Keebs (Feb 24, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> _*oh, well,*_ Hello Keebsy





havin_fun_huntin said:


> no way!! Im always excited when keebs is around


 if'n you say so.............


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 24, 2014)

Grillt hambooger wiff MUSTARD, mayo, pickles n erion.




Ifn you order dat at da Varsity, they call it a yankee burger. 
I think anything that has mayo on it at the V is called yankee_____.


----------



## Hankus (Feb 24, 2014)

commute my tail....hotel


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 24, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> mud, i thought bout you Saturday night.  Went to a buddies house and had a low country boil and watched the UFC fight


And i guess thats as far as it went, just thought, no call or nuffin.


Keebs said:


> NO, he actually likes some decent music too, thank heavens!
> 
> grilled shicken & twice baked tater here!
> 
> ...


Nope , no sangin


havin_fun_huntin said:


> mud?


Here


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Grillt hambooger wiff MUSTARD, mayo, pickles n erion.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



House salad, Black and bleu burger and fries


----------



## Keebs (Feb 24, 2014)

Hankus said:


> commute my tail....hotel


smart boy!


mudracing101 said:


> Nope , no sangin


wanna place a bet?


----------



## Crickett (Feb 24, 2014)

Hey y'all!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 24, 2014)

we gonna get Mud, H22, Jeff and drankus to the da stanky leg bout 10 or so Saturday night.  they just dont know it yet


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 24, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Hey y'all!



Glad you're feelin betta!


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 24, 2014)

yes?


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 24, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Glad you're feelin betta!



Thanks.....i appreciate the prayers and all of your support during this trying time


----------



## Crickett (Feb 24, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Glad you're feelin betta!



Thank you! 

I am feelin much better! 


Y'all wish me luck....I got a job interview on Friday & I'm pretty darn excited about it. 

It will be an evening shift so I will still be homeschooling the kids.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 24, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Hey y'all!


Aaahhh, feeling better??


havin_fun_huntin said:


> we gonna get Mud, H22, Jeff and drankus to the da stanky leg bout 10 or so Saturday night.  they just dont know it yet


they usually do...........


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 24, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I am feelin much better!
> 
> ...



Glad your feeling more gooderer.  Good luck


----------



## Keebs (Feb 24, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I am feelin much better!
> 
> ...


good luck vibes headed your way!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 24, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Thanks.....i appreciate the prayers and all of your support during this trying time





Crickett said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I am feelin much better!
> 
> ...


Good Luck!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 24, 2014)

5 mo hours !!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 24, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 5 mo hours !!



3.5 mo hours


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 24, 2014)

Gonna go wet a hook with Jag for a couple hrs.....mainly to get the cobwebs out of the boat. CYL!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 24, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Gonna go wet a hook with Jag for a couple hrs.....mainly to get the cobwebs out of the boat. CYL!



Good luck. Have fun! Wishin I was fisin


----------



## Keebs (Feb 24, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 5 mo hours !!





Jeff C. said:


> Gonna go wet a hook with Jag for a couple hrs.....mainly to get the cobwebs out of the boat. CYL!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 24, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 5 mo hours !!




Tell Charleston I said Hi and I'll see her in June!


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 24, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Hey y'all!


 Hey


Jeff C. said:


> Gonna go wet a hook with Jag for a couple hrs.....mainly to get the cobwebs out of the boat. CYL!



Later, y'all throw some back for seed


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 24, 2014)

mud ran everyone off


----------



## Keebs (Feb 24, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> mud ran everyone off


.................


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 24, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> mud ran everyone off



My bad.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 24, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> My bad.


try not to let this happen again, bubba, it's bad for bizness!


----------



## Crickett (Feb 24, 2014)

Y'all go see the pics of our new babies! 

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=8520590#post8520590


----------



## Crickett (Feb 24, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Glad your feeling more gooderer.  Good luck





Keebs said:


> good luck vibes headed your way!





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Good Luck!



Thanks y'all! 

I'm really  I get it! It's a receiving position & it's smiliar to what I use to do about 8 years ago.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 24, 2014)

Update:  my back itches


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 24, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Thanks y'all!
> 
> I'm really  I get it! It's a receiving position & it's smiliar to what I use to do about 8 years ago.





"receiving position"   Oh my !!!


----------



## Crickett (Feb 24, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> "receiving position"   Oh my !!!



 No No:


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 24, 2014)

Crickett said:


> No No:





Whaaaaaa?? 






8 yrs is a little long though, you must be out of practice.


----------



## Crickett (Feb 24, 2014)

hooked on quack said:


> whaaaaaa??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 24, 2014)

Update:  door jam+ itchy back= no more itchy back



Also, quack is funny man


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 24, 2014)

"balrog" is on a ROLL today!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 24, 2014)

Bye Mud.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 24, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Bye Mud.



yeah, what he said


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Feb 24, 2014)

Almost quittin time.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 24, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> "balrog" is on a ROLL today!!


he's just so misunderstood......... 


mudracing101 said:


> Bye Mud.


Bye Keebsss...........


Workin2Hunt said:


> Almost quittin time.


Later Dude!


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 24, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> yeah, what he said


Bye Leroy



Workin2Hunt said:


> Almost quittin time.






Keebs said:


> he's just so misunderstood.........
> 
> Bye Keebsss...........
> 
> Later Dude!


Bye Keebs
Look for fallen soldiers


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 24, 2014)

Tain't fair, I'm always the first one to get to work and the least one to leave.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 24, 2014)

Did you not get any bacon Keebs, I thought I left you a package. Maybe I missed it, if so sorry.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 24, 2014)

Keebs I hope you did get your rib eyes and Fillets I sent you along with the Burbon.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 24, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I am feelin much better!
> 
> ...



Wishin you good luck on the job interview!


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 24, 2014)

Good luck on the interview Criket.


----------



## Crickett (Feb 24, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Wishin you good luck on the job interview!



Thank you! 

Did you & Jag catch any fish? 



KyDawg said:


> Good luck on the interview Criket.



Thanks KD! Please don't give me no penalties if I get hired! I will be MIA in the evenings!


----------



## Crickett (Feb 24, 2014)




----------



## little miss sunshine (Feb 24, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I am feelin much better!
> 
> ...



Congrats and good luck!!!!!!


Just had the BEST pb&j sandwich ever!!!!! Thanks to Keebs


----------



## Crickett (Feb 24, 2014)

little miss sunshine said:


> Congrats and good luck!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Just had the BEST pb&j sandwich ever!!!!! Thanks to Keebs



Thank you! 


What kinda jelly did ya get from her?


----------



## little miss sunshine (Feb 24, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Thank you!
> 
> 
> What kinda jelly did ya get from her?



Some off the chain mango jelly


----------



## Crickett (Feb 24, 2014)

little miss sunshine said:


> Some off the chain mango jelly



 Did y'all get any of her bell pepper jelly too?  That stuff is the AWESOMEST!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 24, 2014)

little miss sunshine said:


> Some off the chain mango jelly



Ever hear that commercial..... That Sh__ tastes good on anything.


----------



## Crickett (Feb 24, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Ever hear that commercial..... That Sh__ tastes good on anything.


----------



## little miss sunshine (Feb 24, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Ever hear that commercial..... That Sh__ tastes good on anything.



She def has jelly making down to an art


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 24, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Did you & Jag catch any fish?
> 
> ...



Jag caught one little green trout.



Crickett said:


>



Mmhmmm


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 24, 2014)

little miss sunshine said:


> Some off the chain mango jelly





Grrrrrrrrrrr, I missed her AGAIN !! 



I'm really slippin in my old age..


----------



## Garcia Mitchler (Feb 24, 2014)

inhereallbymyself.... alllllllbymyself...


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 24, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Grrrrrrrrrrr, I missed her AGAIN !!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm really slippin in my old age..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 24, 2014)

Garcia Mitchler said:


> inhereallbymyself.... alllllllbymyself...





Naw man, the voices in yo innerhead are with you !!


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 24, 2014)

Evening Mr Ruttn.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 24, 2014)

Howdy Quack, hows thing in the MON.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 24, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Evening Mr Ruttn.



Good evening Mr. Charlie!!........Hope your trip to SGA went well!!


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 24, 2014)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Good evening Mr. Charlie!!........Hope your trip to SGA went well!!



Always enjoy my trips down there. I got to see a lot of old friends and have a few cold ones with them.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 24, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Howdy Quack, hows thing in the MON.



Erythangs cool here Chawlie !!!  Meetcha in Charleston tomorrow and buy you suppa ??




KyDawg said:


> Always enjoy my trips down there. I got to see a lot of old friends and have a few cold ones with them.





Kinda surprise you have any "old" friends, kinda figured most of 'em had passed . .


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 25, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Erythangs cool here Chawlie !!!  Meetcha in Charleston tomorrow and buy you suppa ??
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Who's next?

morning drivelers


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Feb 25, 2014)

Good Morning Gobblin.  Looks like I am all by myself here this morning as everybody else must be sleeping.

Speaking of sleep, you must have missed some overnight as I see that you were here early, early, early for sure. 

Now I need some of your coffee to get going this morning.


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Feb 25, 2014)

Tah -  Dah.....   

Lookie here what da cat done drug in...  

Howdy all.  Just a swinging by to keep y'all in check....


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 25, 2014)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Tah -  Dah.....
> 
> Lookie here what da cat done drug in...
> 
> Howdy all.  Just a swinging by to keep y'all in check....





Well well well......if da cat drug ya up is ya still alive? 

You gonna make it to KeebsMudfest?


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 25, 2014)

Mornin folks......


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 25, 2014)

GOOOD MORNING FELLOW DRIVELERS!!!
Rare event at the house last night.  I went to bed before 10 and slept like a baby!   Woke up this morning feeling like $1million!
Seen a SWEET old car on the way to work.  So far this is the best morning in a long time.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 25, 2014)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Tah -  Dah.....
> 
> Lookie here what da cat done drug in...
> 
> Howdy all.  Just a swinging by to keep y'all in check....


Hey there stranger. 


That was the name of my son's band BTW. 


Jeff C. said:


> Mornin folks......


Mronin


havin_fun_huntin said:


> GOOOD MORNING FELLOW DRIVELERS!!!
> Rare event at the house last night.  I went to bed before 10 and slept like a baby!   Woke up this morning feeling like $1million!
> Seen a SWEET old car on the way to work.  So far this is the best morning in a long time.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 25, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> GOOOD MORNING FELLOW DRIVELERS!!!
> Rare event at the house last night.  I went to bed before 10 and slept like a baby!   Woke up this morning feeling like $1million!
> Seen a SWEET old car on the way to work.  So far this is the best morning in a long time.



Still undecided on whether I want to  or  you!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 25, 2014)

The eagle is getting snowed on up at Berry College.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 25, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Hey there stranger.
> 
> 
> That was the name of my son's band BTW.
> ...



Mornin


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 25, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> The eagle is getting snowed on up at Berry College.



Fo real?


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 25, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Did you not get any bacon Keebs, I thought I left you a package. Maybe I missed it, if so sorry.


She got her Bacon Charlie , she was just pokin fun that i ate it all, I mean ... really,, y'all trusting fluffy with bacon 


little miss sunshine said:


> Congrats and good luck!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Just had the BEST pb&j sandwich ever!!!!! Thanks to Keebs





havin_fun_huntin said:


> GOOOD MORNING FELLOW DRIVELERS!!!
> Rare event at the house last night.  I went to bed before 10 and slept like a baby!   Woke up this morning feeling like $1million!
> Seen a SWEET old car on the way to work.  So far this is the best morning in a long time.





Jeff C. said:


> Still undecided on whether I want to  or  you!



Jeffro!!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Feb 25, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> The eagle is getting snowed on up at Berry College.





Mrs. H,
That is the exact question that I was fixing to post.  It looked like sleet/snow falling on the Eagle and it was falling off of it's back.

Late yesterday evening, I watch as both of the Eagle parents ripped the food into small pieces and fed the little one.   It was sight to see them doing that too. 

I was just talking to my girlfriend in Texas as she was driving to work and was telling her about it.  I just sent her the link to it and she will take a look at it in about 5 minutes from now.


I THINK THAT TODAY SHOULD BE THE DAY FOR THE ARRIVAL OF THE 2ND EAGLET !!!!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 25, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Did you not get any bacon Keebs, I thought I left you a package. Maybe I missed it, if so sorry.


it's all Mud's fault.............


KyDawg said:


> Keebs I hope you did get your rib eyes and Fillets I sent you along with the Burbon.


 MUUUUUDDDDDDDD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Ever hear that commercial..... That Sh__ tastes good on anything.





little miss sunshine said:


> She def has jelly making down to an art


 I just let ya'll see/have the ones that make it!


havin_fun_huntin said:


> GOOOD MORNING FELLOW DRIVELERS!!!
> Rare event at the house last night.  I went to bed before 10 and slept like a baby!   Woke up this morning feeling like $1million!
> Seen a SWEET old car on the way to work.  So far this is the best morning in a long time.


 10:00??? I think I was finally eating suppa at 10:00............. I be draggin this moanin............ and got my desk loaded with stuff to do........


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 25, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> She got her Bacon Charlie , she was just pokin fun that i ate it all, I mean ... really,, y'all trusting fluffy with bacon
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Howdy Mudro! 

You gonna help me deplete that Fire Water @ KMF?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 25, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> She got her Bacon Charlie , she was just pokin fun that i ate it all, I mean ... really,, y'all trusting fluffy with bacon
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good mornin to you too. 


EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Mrs. H,
> That is the exact question that I was fixing to post.  It looked like sleet/snow falling on the Eagle and it was falling off of it's back.
> 
> Late yesterday evening, I watch as both of the Eagle parents ripped the food into small pieces and fed the little one.   It was sight to see them doing that too.
> ...



I hope #2 hatches today. I saw #1 hatch. I'm pretty much obsessed.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 25, 2014)

Poor mud, he got no credit at all.  Thank you kindly fluffy for you delivery yesterday


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 25, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Howdy Mudro!
> 
> You gonna help me deplete that Fire Water @ KMF?



Yes sir, if you help with that 12 year old Scotch thats 15 years old now.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 25, 2014)

Keebs said:


> it's all Mud's fault.............
> 
> MUUUUUDDDDDDDD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...



That's one of da reasons you draggin in da moanins. You eat too late at night, "Ma Hen". 

Now, take some advice from da Chief and start eatin supper earlier in the evenin.


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Feb 25, 2014)

Mornin erey buddy!


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 25, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Poor mud, he got no credit at all.  Thank you kindly fluffy for you delivery yesterday



Thank you Leroy, driving treacherous roads at night to go get it, keeping it safe, delivery with a smile, no appreciation i tell ya


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 25, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Yes sir, if you help with that 12 year old Scotch thats 15 years old now.



 You gonna brang it.....or wait til it gets 18 yr old?


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 25, 2014)

hey


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 25, 2014)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Mornin erey buddy!



Mernin W2H!


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 25, 2014)

GOOD MORNING MRS. HAWTNET Hope you have a great day


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 25, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> You gonna brang it.....or wait til it gets 18 yr old?



I'm gonna bring it if i dont forget it again.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 25, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> hey



Thinkin about sayin hey to hdm03.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 25, 2014)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Mornin erey buddy!





hdm03 said:


> hey



What up


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 25, 2014)

2 questions ladies and gents.  What time does this shindig start on Friday.  And who realizes it 10 more days!!  

Hey W2H, Mrs H, hdm03-


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 25, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> I'm gonna bring it if i dont forget it again.



I don't know what's worse.....forgettin toilet paper or a 15 yr old?


----------



## Keebs (Feb 25, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> That's one of da reasons you draggin in da moanins. You eat too late at night, "Ma Hen".
> 
> Now, take some advice from da Chief and start eatin supper earlier in the evenin.


If I could, I would.............


Workin2Hunt said:


> Mornin erey buddy!


Bobby!


mudracing101 said:


> Thank you Leroy, driving treacherous roads at night to go get it, keeping it safe, delivery with a smile, no appreciation i tell ya


 you didn't drive a lick that night!


havin_fun_huntin said:


> 2 questions ladies and gents.  What time does this shindig start on Friday.  And who realizes it 10 more days!!
> 
> Hey W2H, Mrs H, hdm03-


it starts when the first person gets there........DUH!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 25, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> 2 questions ladies and gents.  What time does this shindig start on Friday.  And who realizes it 10 more days!!
> 
> Hey W2H, Mrs H, hdm03-



#1-When you get there on Friday it starts.

#2-Let me get through this week and next week first, please.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 25, 2014)

What jus happened?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 25, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> GOOD MORNING MRS. HAWTNET Hope you have a great day


That's betta! 


havin_fun_huntin said:


> 2 questions ladies and gents.  What time does this shindig start on Friday.  And who realizes it 10 more days!!
> 
> Hey W2H, Mrs H, hdm03-



Whenever the first person arrives.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 25, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> What jus happened?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 25, 2014)

The driveler just be full of smarty pants today 


 

Wouldnt have it any other way


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 25, 2014)

Now I will say it!

HEY, hdm03.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 25, 2014)

Does anyone else like the theme song to Vikings on the History channel?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 25, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> The driveler just be full of smarty pants today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Me and Jeff C. juss speak da truf.


Jeff C. said:


> Now I will say it!
> 
> HEY, hdm03.





havin_fun_huntin said:


> Does anyone else like the theme song to Vikings on the History channel?


You watch too much TV


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 25, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Me and Jeff C. juss speak da truf.
> 
> 
> 
> You watch too much TV



 I dont watch tv during the week.  Too busy.  Just BBT and walking dead.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 25, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> 2 questions ladies and gents.  What time does this shindig start on Friday.  And who realizes it 10 more days!!
> 
> Hey W2H, Mrs H, hdm03-


My wife has to work Thursday night so i wont be there till atleast prob. 4, 5,6 oclockish. Bout dark thirty.



Keebs said:


> If I could, I would.............
> 
> Bobby!
> 
> ...


That aint the point, did you come to my house, wait, ever come to my house



Jeff C. said:


> What jus happened?



Bam!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 25, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Does anyone else like the theme song to Vikings on the History channel?



You ever listen to any Skyrim?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 25, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> You ever listen to any Skyrim?



no sir, But i played the game on xbox once


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 25, 2014)

i swear to drunk i'm not god


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 25, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> no sir, But i played the game on xbox once



Wondered if you had played it. Thought that's why you may like that theme song. I had never heard of it before just now.

I youtubed some Viking music.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 25, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> i swear to drunk i'm not god



Go sleep it off lil fella


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 25, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Wondered if you had played it. Thought that's why you may like that theme song. I had never heard of it before just now.
> 
> I youtubed some Viking music.



I cantfind the one im referring to.  The chorus says "Vitory is contagious"


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Feb 25, 2014)

THE 2ND EAGLET HAS ARRIVED !!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 25, 2014)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> THE 2ND EAGLET HAS ARRIVED !!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 25, 2014)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> THE 2ND EAGLET HAS ARRIVED !!!!





mrs. hornet22 said:


>



I reckon she's sittin on it.


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 25, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I reckon she's sittin on it.



i guess so; i don't see the lil feller


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 25, 2014)

He just got up and the 2nd one hasn't hatched. He feeding the 1st one now.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Feb 25, 2014)

I promise that I am NOT drinking YET !!!

I could have sworn that I saw two little eaglets moving around with their heads bobbing around a few minutes ago BUT I swear I was wrong because the eggshell is still intact.  Dang, that first eaglet must be getting big really fast if that was all of him/her that I saw moving around under the edge of the eagle.

False alarm.  Now it is time to partake of some body ache liquid medication.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 25, 2014)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> I promise that I am NOT drinking YET !!!
> 
> I could have sworn that I saw two little eaglets moving around with their heads bobbing around a few minutes ago BUT I swear I was wrong because the eggshell is still intact.  Dang, that first eaglet must be getting big really fast if that was all of him/her that I saw moving around under the edge of the eagle.
> 
> False alarm.  Now it is time to partake of some body ache liquid medication.



Ol' Easgle Eye maybe got bat eyes?  
The video of the owl attack was crazy.  never would have guess an owl would try that


----------



## Crickett (Feb 25, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> He just got up and the 2nd one hasn't hatched. He feeding the 1st one now.



Yep! The kids just got to watch it eat!


----------



## Crickett (Feb 25, 2014)

…….


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 25, 2014)

Crickett gave the kids a lesson via GON forum today


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 25, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Ol' Easgle Eye maybe got bat eyes?
> The video of the owl attack was crazy.  never would have guess an owl would try that



Where is that video bOOM bOOM?


----------



## Crickett (Feb 25, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Crickett gave the kids a lesson via GON forum today


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 25, 2014)

Bumped it for you jeff.  Migmac has a link for it at the top of page 2


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 25, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Where is that video bOOM bOOM?



https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=269251716572073&stream_ref=10
It's around 2:35 I think.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 25, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Bumped it for you jeff.  Migmac has a link for it at the top of page 2





mrs. hornet22 said:


> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=269251716572073&stream_ref=10
> It's around 2:35 I think.




10-4, I found it thanks. You could tell she seemed to be alert for something. Wish I could turn my head slap around backards like that!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 25, 2014)

I wish the video had audio.  Would love to have heard the noises he/she was making.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 25, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> 10-4, I found it thanks. You could tell she seemed to be alert for something. Wish I could turn my head slap around backards like that!




They both on the nest now. Fixin to change places.


----------



## BRAVO 6 (Feb 25, 2014)

What's the point here?


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 25, 2014)

BRAVO 6 said:


> What's the point here?



What's your point?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 25, 2014)

BRAVO 6 said:


> What's the point here?



There is no point. That's the beauty of it.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 25, 2014)

What's up Gunner?


----------



## BRAVO 6 (Feb 25, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> What's your point?



I'm trying to figure out what's going on here. I am easily confused.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 25, 2014)

BRAVO 6 said:


> I'm trying to figure out what's going on here. I am easily confused.



Then you're gonna fit right in.


----------



## stringmusic (Feb 25, 2014)

BRAVO 6 said:


> What's the point here?



Just try not to make havin_fun_huntin cry. He's an emotional lil fella.


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Feb 25, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Then you're gonna fit right in.



That's the truth..


----------



## BRAVO 6 (Feb 25, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Then you're gonna fit right in.



What are you pointing at in your pic?


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 25, 2014)

right in where?


----------



## stringmusic (Feb 25, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> right in where?



Right in to what's she's pointing to in her pitcher.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 25, 2014)

BRAVO 6 said:


> I'm trying to figure out what's going on here. I am easily confused.



Just a buncha idjits in here.    Its pointless.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 25, 2014)

BRAVO 6 said:


> I'm trying to figure out what's going on here. I am easily confused.



Join the crowd then!


----------



## BRAVO 6 (Feb 25, 2014)

stringmusic said:


> Right in to what's she's pointing to in her pitcher.



Why do have a bunch of ducks under your armpits?


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 25, 2014)

New guy. Wheres Keebs so she can explain everything?


----------



## stringmusic (Feb 25, 2014)

BRAVO 6 said:


> Why do have a bunch of ducks under your armpits?



It's my necklace, I wear it everyday. Err-body is jealous.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 25, 2014)

BRAVO 6 said:


> What are you pointing at in your pic?


Quack's coozie.  R.I.P. 



havin_fun_huntin said:


> Just a buncha idjits in here.    Its pointless.



Speak for yo self.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 25, 2014)

BRAVO 6 said:


> Why do have a bunch of ducks under your armpits?



He's da Momma duck!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 25, 2014)

There it is! B A M M.......


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 25, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> He's da Momma duck!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 25, 2014)

Jeff fa fa got it goin on today! BAM


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 25, 2014)

Startin this Sunday, I work every week with one off for the next 12 weeks through the end of May. 

 for now.

May be  by the time it's over.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 25, 2014)

Mrs H was mean.  made me sad 
-10 more cool points


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 25, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Mrs H was mean.  made me sad
> -10 more cool points


----------



## Crickett (Feb 25, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> He's da Momma duck!







Jeff C. said:


> There it is! B A M M.......










havin_fun_huntin said:


> Mrs H was mean.  made me sad
> -10 more cool points



Cry baby!


----------



## stringmusic (Feb 25, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> He's da Momma duck!



I still talk to them everyday to,too,two?


----------



## BRAVO 6 (Feb 25, 2014)

stringmusic said:


> I still talk to them everyday to,too,two?



You mean like a duck whisperer?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 25, 2014)

BRAVO 6 said:


> You mean like a duck whisperer?






Strang=Duck Whisperer.


----------



## stringmusic (Feb 25, 2014)

BRAVO 6 said:


> You mean like a duck whisperer?



I don't whisper to them, I just talk to them at normal indoor volume.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 25, 2014)

Strang talkin to dead ducks??


----------



## Crickett (Feb 25, 2014)

Lunch time 

Deer burger with Texas Pete & some Stax


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 25, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Lunch time
> 
> Deer burger with Texas Pete & some Stax





Gotta find me sumpin!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 25, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Cry baby!



that was mean too -20 points for you


----------



## Crickett (Feb 25, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> that was mean too -20 points for you


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 25, 2014)

shicken salad= fail.. dear gawd...


----------



## Keebs (Feb 25, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> New guy. Wheres Keebs so she can explain everything?


I know nuthing!


Jeff C. said:


> There it is! B A M M.......


look at you, Chief!


Jeff C. said:


> Startin this Sunday, I work every week with one off for the next 12 weeks through the end of May.
> 
> for now.
> 
> May be  by the time it's over.


you gonna be draggin yo waggon, son!


Crickett said:


> Lunch time
> 
> Deer burger with Texas Pete & some Stax


that sure beats this micro meal...... cheesy rice & shicken....... eh, won't buy it again!


havin_fun_huntin said:


> shicken salad= fail.. dear gawd...


trade?


----------



## Hornet22 (Feb 25, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> New guy.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 25, 2014)

Keebs said:


> I know nuthing!
> 
> look at you, Chief!
> 
> ...



i wouldnt do that to you keebs


----------



## Crickett (Feb 25, 2014)

Keebs said:


> that sure beats this micro meal...... cheesy rice & shicken....... eh, won't buy it again!



I had a Digiorno pizza last night. It had spinach, mushroom & garlic. Normally pizzas with these toppings have a white sauce. This one had a nasty very sweet red sauce. I will not by it again! 



Hornet22 said:


>


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 25, 2014)

Hornet22 said:


>



Fresh meat shows up, ol Hornet comes a runnin!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 25, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> i wouldnt do that to you keebs


I wouldn't do it to you neither, this stuff ain't worth a plug nickel......... 


Crickett said:


> I had a Digiorno pizza last night. It had spinach, mushroom & garlic. Normally pizzas with these toppings have a white sauce. This one had a nasty very sweet red sauce. I will not by it again!


That is unusual.................but I always add stuff to a bought pizza, I can't help it, they just don't "load it" like I would if I were making it!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 25, 2014)

I think that 2nd egg figgin to hatch. She acting juss like she did Sat. morn. 


Rice/mushroom concoction here.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 25, 2014)

Crickett said:


> I had a Digiorno pizza last night. It had spinach, mushroom & garlic. Normally pizzas with these toppings have a white sauce. This one had a nasty very sweet red sauce. I will not by it again!





Keebs said:


> I wouldn't do it to you neither, this stuff ain't worth a plug nickel.........
> 
> That is unusual.................but I always add stuff to a bought pizza, I can't help it, they just don't "load it" like I would if I were making it!



Ladies IMO the walmart deli pizza is the best store bought pizza EVA!!  Yall should try it!


----------



## Crickett (Feb 25, 2014)

Keebs said:


> That is unusual.................but I always add stuff to a bought pizza, I can't help it, they just don't "load it" like I would if I were making it!



Frozen pizzas never have enough toppings.


----------



## Crickett (Feb 25, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I think that 2nd egg figgin to hatch. She acting juss like she did Sat. morn.
> 
> 
> Rice/mushroom concoction here.







havin_fun_huntin said:


> Ladies IMO the walmart deli pizza is the best store bought pizza EVA!!  Yall should try it!



I don't shop the Walmart here!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 25, 2014)

Crickett said:


> I don't shop the Walmart here!



Your depriving yourself maam. They are x10 better than the ones in the freezer section.  take it from a fat kid.  THEY AWESOME


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 25, 2014)

The little eagle said "hey, you, mama, gimme some more food!"


----------



## Keebs (Feb 25, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I think that 2nd egg figgin to hatch. She acting juss like she did Sat. morn.
> 
> 
> Rice/mushroom concoction here.





havin_fun_huntin said:


> Ladies IMO the walmart deli pizza is the best store bought pizza EVA!!  Yall should try it!


I have to agree with ya, that's 'bout the only frozen pizza I buy any more........... gawd the meat lovers is Awsome!!


Crickett said:


> Frozen pizzas never have enough toppings.


nope they don't, but the Deli ones are much better!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 25, 2014)

Went wiff da orzo stuff we had last night that MizT made. Added some jalapeno sauce to it.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 25, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Went wiff da orzo stuff we had last night that MizT made. Added some jalapeno sauce to it.


What ya cookin up for KMF???


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 25, 2014)

oh, I forgot to tell yall.  gage punch/kicked me in the head last night.  Guess he didnt like what I was saying.  That or didnt like my big head on mamas belly..


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 25, 2014)

Was on the way home from the lake yesterday afternoon when Jag just comes outta nowhere with, "Black people give me thumbs up for my hat (under armor)! I said, "Do what?" wasn't sure what he said. 

He repeated it and displayed a "thumbs up". Then he says, "white people are starting to!"


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 25, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Was on the way home from the lake yesterday afternoon when Jag just comes outta nowhere with, "Black people give me thumbs up for my hat (under armor)! I said, "Do what?" wasn't sure what he said.
> 
> He repeated it and displayed a "thumbs up". Then he says, "white people are starting to!"


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 25, 2014)

Keebs said:


> What ya cookin up for KMF???



BRAVO6 may be coming to join us! 


havin_fun_huntin said:


> oh, I forgot to tell yall.  gage punch/kicked me in the head last night.  Guess he didnt like what I was saying.  That or didnt like my big head on mamas belly..


Go GAGE!


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 25, 2014)

Afternoon youngins, I have just about gained back all the sleep I lost in South Georgia. I get very angry when I lose sleep.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 25, 2014)

Keebs said:


> What ya cookin up for KMF???



 Yikes! Good ?????


----------



## Keebs (Feb 25, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> BRAVO6 may be coming to join us!
> 
> Go GAGE!


 I saw that............ we might have to make name tags!


KyDawg said:


> Afternoon youngins, I have just about gained back all the sleep I lost in South Georgia. I get very angry when I lose sleep.


as angry as your cows????


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 25, 2014)

howdy Charlie.  Hate I didnt get to meet you.  Mud said i wasnt cool enough to ride in his truck, otherwise I would have came too.  That mud is a mean, nice person


----------



## Keebs (Feb 25, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Yikes! Good ?????


you can't tell me you ain't been mullin NUTTIN over in your head, I know you better'n that!


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 25, 2014)

Now we know where da cows and goats git their anger from


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 25, 2014)

Keebs said:


> you can't tell me you ain't been mullin NUTTIN over in your head, I know you better'n that!



True dat, but you also know me well enough that I keep on drawin blanks!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 25, 2014)

Some time this week I gotta force myself to go get Jag a new ID. Rode over there last week and the line was backed almost out the door


----------



## Crickett (Feb 25, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> oh, I forgot to tell yall.  gage punch/kicked me in the head last night.  Guess he didnt like what I was saying.  That or didnt like my big head on mamas belly..







Jeff C. said:


> Was on the way home from the lake yesterday afternoon when Jag just comes outta nowhere with, "Black people give me thumbs up for my hat (under armor)! I said, "Do what?" wasn't sure what he said.
> 
> He repeated it and displayed a "thumbs up". Then he says, "white people are starting to!"


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 25, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Was on the way home from the lake yesterday afternoon when Jag just comes outta nowhere with, "Black people give me thumbs up for my hat (under armor)! I said, "Do what?" wasn't sure what he said.
> 
> He repeated it and displayed a "thumbs up". Then he says, "white people are starting to!"





KyDawg said:


> Afternoon youngins, I have just about gained back all the sleep I lost in South Georgia. I get very angry when I lose sleep.


Don't take it out on da cows. 


Keebs said:


> I saw that............ we might have to make name tags!
> 
> as angry as your cows????



No name tags needed girlfriend. I didn't know anybody first time I went. It don't take long.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 25, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Now we know where da cows and goats git their anger from



The cows did not miss me. I was sad about that, they can be very hurtful sometimes.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 25, 2014)

```

```



KyDawg said:


> The cows did not miss me. I was sad about that, they can be very hurtful sometimes.



Afternoon Pops!


----------



## Crickett (Feb 25, 2014)




----------



## Crickett (Feb 25, 2014)

schools out


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 25, 2014)

Crickett said:


> schools out


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 25, 2014)

mud?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 25, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> mud?


 you know he is taking a nap


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 25, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> The cows did not miss me. I was sad about that, they can be very hurtful sometimes.



You should talk to havin-fun-goatin' about being sad.  He's always has the sadz and cries often.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 25, 2014)

Charlie should do like I am gonna start doing.  Put on my nanner hammock and get over it.  Thats my new  idear for the year


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 25, 2014)

Hornet22 said:


>






KyDawg said:


> Afternoon youngins, I have just about gained back all the sleep I lost in South Georgia. I get very angry when I lose sleep.


As angry as them cows?



hdm03 said:


> Now we know where da cows and goats git their anger from


Wonder if them Angry chickens too


Crickett said:


> schools out


Bam


havin_fun_huntin said:


> you know he is taking a nap


Chili's cheeseburger and fries , food was good but the wait there still is just as bad as always.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 25, 2014)

I think I decided to go with a knockdown ceiling texture instead of popcorn... looks pretty easy


----------



## lilD1188 (Feb 25, 2014)

chicken nuggets and jalapeno cream cheese poppers, baked not fried and just as crispy and good if they had been fried.... now i think imma take a nap, plannin a birfday party is hard work......


_Posted from  Gon.com  App  for  Android_


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 25, 2014)

There is a draft in here.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 25, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> There is a draft in here.


Wished i had a tall cold draft right about now. You try the beverages i gave ya yet??


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Feb 25, 2014)

Life begins at 4.55


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 25, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> There is a draft in here.



The draft isn't until May; you must be mistaken


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 25, 2014)

Aint no sunshine when she's gone


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 25, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Aint no sunshine when she's gone



  sang it sista


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 25, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Aint no sunshine when she's gone





havin_fun_huntin said:


> sang it sista



Oh Lawd.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 25, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Oh Lawd.



               


Mrs H. While I was cooking chilli I decided to eat some popcorn and have a drank.. I let a huge mess behind for you.  Sorry bout that.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 25, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> sang it sista



She was logged in , i just seen her , she didnt even say hey.
Leroy you lucky and dont even know it.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 25, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Mrs H. While I was cooking chilli I decided to eat some popcorn and have a drank.. I let a huge mess behind for you.  Sorry bout that.



-50 points.
I am NOT happy about this.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 25, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> She was logged in , i just seen her , she didnt even say hey.
> Leroy you lucky and dont even know it.


She shouldnt be on for any reason


mrs. hornet22 said:


> -50 points.
> I am NOT happy about this.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 25, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> She shouldnt be on for any reason



You best


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 25, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> You best



  


neener neener


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 25, 2014)

idiots


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 25, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> idiots



that was very mean and insulting, you should be ashamed of yourself and write everyone an apology PM


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 25, 2014)

Yall are slackin!


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 25, 2014)

Now Jeff C. hole is being mean spirited.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 25, 2014)

noone is being talkative today..


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 25, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> noone is being talkative today..



I'm not crazy, at the bottom of the screen it said little miss sunhine , now she's gone. She might of been checking up on you.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 25, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> I'm not crazy, at the bottom of the screen it said little miss sunhine , now she's gone. She might of been checking up on you.



Yall got any painters that come in there?  I got a question bout how to do a knockdown ceiling.  actually i dont know if it would be a painter or a sheetrock guy...


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 25, 2014)

Little Miss Sunshine Last activity: Today 2:04 pm.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 25, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Yall got any painters that come in there?  I got a question bout how to do a knockdown ceiling.  actually i dont know if it would be a painter or a sheetrock guy...


A couple but very few.
We dont sell paint ya idjit.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 25, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> A couple but very few.
> We dont sell paint ya idjit.



  didnt know if the construction side might do finish work too.


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 25, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> noone is being talkative today..



are you about to cry?


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 25, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> didnt know if the construction side might do finish work too.



Nope, careful bout where i work This a open forum might be some old girlfriends trying to track me down


----------



## stringmusic (Feb 25, 2014)

giggle


























toot


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 25, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> are you about to cry?


nope no more crying 4 for fore four me.


mudracing101 said:


> Nope, careful bout where i work This a open forum might be some old girlfriends trying to track me down


  sorry bout that.


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 25, 2014)

I have nutten tosay


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 25, 2014)

What brand paint do yall sell Mud?


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 25, 2014)

Rainin here....


----------



## BRAVO 6 (Feb 25, 2014)

No rain here


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 25, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> What brand paint do yall sell Mud?


We dont sell paint , we sell catfish.


Jeff C. said:


> Rainin here....



Rain, rain , go away.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 25, 2014)

Clear and 42 here.


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 25, 2014)

And what color paint do you sell mud?


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 25, 2014)

no rain here; a little sunny and a little cloudy


that is all


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 25, 2014)

not sure what the temp is


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 25, 2014)

if i find out i will send everyone a PM


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 25, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> And what color paint do you sell mud?



Red and clear.


----------



## stringmusic (Feb 25, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> not sure what the temp is



Look outside..... duh.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 25, 2014)

Nice and sunny here.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 25, 2014)

73 here


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 25, 2014)

Bam


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 25, 2014)

stringmusic said:


> Look outside..... duh.



I need you to shave my back again.........you got any plans this weekend?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 25, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Red and clear.



yall dont sell plaid paint?  I was really interested in plaid paint


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 25, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Bam



that just happened


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 25, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> yall dont sell plaid paint?  I was really interested in plaid paint



How bout Tshirts, we sell Tshirts.


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 25, 2014)

what color t-shirts?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 25, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> How bout Tshirts, we sell Tshirts.



do you have any small?  That way everyone can see my muffin top


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 25, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> How bout Tshirts, we sell Tshirts.



Mud, I need to paint the Bulldawg room. Can you git me a deal on some free paint. I expect a free T-shirt wiff the order.



I'll let you pick out the color. Long as it's RED and BLACK.
Bring it to KMF. Thank you in advance.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 25, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> what color t-shirts?


All colors


havin_fun_huntin said:


> do you have any small?  That way everyone can see my muffin top


Yes, we have tank tops tooo.


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mud, I need to paint the Bulldawg room. Can you git me a deal on some free paint. I expect a free T-shirt wiff the order.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry not red and black. All shirts say Love me some Mud.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 25, 2014)

Helpfull tip.  red paint requires a pigmented primer.. dont ask me how I know


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 25, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> All colors
> 
> Yes, we have tank tops tooo.
> 
> ...



Any chance you have a tube top too.  Id be super smexy at KMF in my "Love me some Mud" plaid tube top


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 25, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Any chance you have a tube top too.  Id be super smexy at KMF in my "Love me some Mud" plaid tube top



They on back order. Them say Muddoctor though.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 25, 2014)

Rain has quit for now.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 25, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Helpfull tip.  red paint requires a pigmented primer.. dont ask me how I know



How'd ya know that


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 25, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Rain has quit for now.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 25, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> They on back order. Them say Muddoctor though.



any chance you can expedite that order?    Oh, and how much?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 25, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> How'd ya know that



 yous so silly


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 25, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Helpfull tip.  red paint requires a pigmented primer.. dont ask me how I know





mrs. hornet22 said:


> How'd ya know that



Yeah , how did you know that??
Huh my red didnt


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 25, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> any chance you can expedite that order?    Oh, and how much?



Expedite.... Ooohhh big word.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 25, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> All colors
> 
> Yes, we have tank tops tooo.
> 
> ...



I want a Love Me Some Mud shirt!


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 25, 2014)

no rain here


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 25, 2014)

it's dry


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 25, 2014)

slight breeze


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 25, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> How'd ya know that





mudracing101 said:


> Yeah , how did you know that??
> Huh my red didnt



5 coats of red and a streaked up wall later the people at home depot informed me i needed a pigmented primer since red is that hardest color to paint..  one of LMS home improvement projects for me back when we were dating..

Good thing is my and her little Boston Terroriser demolished a 18 pack that night


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 25, 2014)

never mind; that stopped


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 25, 2014)

still the same here


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 25, 2014)

nothing new to report


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 25, 2014)

Workin2Hunt+ is getting a dog


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 25, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I want a Love Me Some Mud shirt!



Let me see.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 25, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> 5 coats of red and a streaked up wall later the people at home depot informed me i needed a pigmented primer since red is that hardest color to paint..  one of LMS home improvement projects for me back when we were dating..
> 
> Good thing is my and her little Boston Terroriser demolished a 18 pack that night



You drink too much.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 25, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Workin2Hunt+ is getting a dog


Thanks for the info. 


mudracing101 said:


> Let me see.





mudracing101 said:


> You drink too much.


Sho do.


----------



## stringmusic (Feb 25, 2014)

hdm, please update on the weather....


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Feb 25, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Workin2Hunt+ is getting a dog



That fellar won't pm me back.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 25, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> You drink too much.



 i had 6, the dog had 12


----------



## stringmusic (Feb 25, 2014)

Workin2Hunt said:


> That fellar won't pm me back.



Send him a mean spirited PM and that might light the fire under him...


----------



## stringmusic (Feb 25, 2014)

stringmusic said:


> Send him a mean spirited PM and that might light the fire under him...



and then send him an apology PM, you don't want to hurt his feelings and you really want that dog.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 25, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> i had 6, the dog had 12



You and your dog drink too much.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 25, 2014)

Workin2Hunt said:


> That fellar won't pm me back.



I got a dog, you want a dog??


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 25, 2014)

Workin2Hunt said:


> That fellar won't pm me back.





mudracing101 said:


> I got a dog, you want a dog??



But if you want goats or chickens you'll have to call KY


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 25, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> You and your dog drink too much.



Sho do.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 25, 2014)

Mud do yall carry them sloped thinga-ma-jigs that you put your paint into, for the roller type wall pianting?


----------



## Keebs (Feb 25, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Let me see.


if ya get her one you know you gotta get me one too!


mudracing101 said:


> You drink too much.



You bout ready to go?


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 25, 2014)

we are still having weather here


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 25, 2014)

the weather is outside; not inside


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 25, 2014)

yep; it's still there


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 25, 2014)

it seems to be always there; like cows you can't see


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 25, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Mud do yall carry them sloped thinga-ma-jigs that you put your paint into, for the roller type wall pianting?


Mud=Paint KANG. 


Keebs said:


> if ya get her one you know you gotta get me one too!
> 
> 
> You bout ready to go?


Bye Sista!


hdm03 said:


> we are still having weather here


I got some here too,to,two,2,tu-tu.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 25, 2014)

Keebs said:


> if ya get her one you know you gotta get me one too!
> 
> 
> You bout ready to go?



 i was thinking "pot meet kettle" but didnt wanna be mean


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 25, 2014)

Please take me drunk I'm home


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 25, 2014)

Wonder if Keebs got all her work done today?


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 25, 2014)

mud gone?


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 25, 2014)

dang; did ya'll see that?


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 25, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Mud do yall carry them sloped thinga-ma-jigs that you put your paint into, for the roller type wall pianting?


How would i know


Keebs said:


> if ya get her one you know you gotta get me one too!
> 
> 
> You bout ready to go?


 Lets go.


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mud=Paint KANG.
> 
> Bye Sista!
> 
> I got some here too,to,two,2,tu-tu.



Dont you start too,two.

Bye errybody.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 25, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> i was thinking "pot meet kettle" but didnt wanna be mean



I dont get it.


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 25, 2014)

mudpainter101


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 25, 2014)

I think we need some shirts that say, "Keeb on Muddin"


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 25, 2014)

bye keebs, bye mudkid


----------



## Keebs (Feb 25, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> i was thinking "pot meet kettle" but didnt wanna be mean





Jeff C. said:


> Wonder if Keebs got all her work done today?


close enough, got rosters to get typed tomorrow!


mudracing101 said:


> How would i know
> 
> Lets go.
> 
> ...





Jeff C. said:


> I think we need some shirts that say, "Keeb on Muddin"


uuuhhh, lets keep workin on a sayin...............


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 25, 2014)

Keebs said:


> close enough, got rosters to get typed tomorrow!
> 
> 
> 
> uuuhhh, lets keep workin on a sayin...............



sounded better'n "Muddin on Keeb"


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 25, 2014)

The end!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 25, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin+, Jeff C.+, KyDawg+, Keebs+, hdm03+

Keebs said she was leaving.  Keebs told story.  Keebs -2 cool points


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 25, 2014)

Lock-r-down!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 25, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Lock-r-down!



little premature dont ya think?


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 25, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> little premature dont ya think?



No, it was perfectly timed!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 25, 2014)

well toot, its just me and you jeff fa fa


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 25, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> No, it was perfectly timed!



sorry for being so contrary Chief


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 25, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> well toot, its just me and you jeff fa fa



See what I mean?


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 25, 2014)

Back in the day, a driveler may not last 24 hrs, if not less bOOM bOOM


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 25, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> See what I mean?



you are always right  
I should have known better than to question you.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 25, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Back in the day, a driveler may not last 24 hrs, if not less bOOM bOOM



what happened? did I scare them off?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 25, 2014)

keebs- 5 more points


----------



## Keebs (Feb 25, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> sounded better'n "Muddin on Keeb"





havin_fun_huntin said:


> havin_fun_huntin+, Jeff C.+, KyDawg+, Keebs+, hdm03+
> 
> Keebs said she was leaving.  Keebs told story.  Keebs -2 cool points


I was in another tab still ordering office supplies........ I just now clocked out......... later!


Jeff C. said:


> Back in the day, a driveler may not last 24 hrs, if not less bOOM bOOM


those were the days/nights!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 25, 2014)

recon im out too.  you ladies have a good night


----------



## lagrangedave (Feb 25, 2014)

Is Abbeville anywhere near Homerville?


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 25, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> recon im out too.  you ladies have a good night



Take Care bOOM bOOM!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 25, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> what happened? did I scare them off?



Nah....but this thing used to continue right through the night. They even had a "Night Shift"


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 25, 2014)

lagrangedave said:


> Is Abbeville anywhere near Homerville?



Not sure Dave!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 25, 2014)

84.3 miles, Dave.


----------



## lagrangedave (Feb 25, 2014)

Thanks Chief, just trying to plan for next weekend.


----------



## lagrangedave (Feb 25, 2014)

You going to Hugh's outing in April?


----------



## little miss sunshine (Feb 25, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Aint no sunshine when she's gone



Sorry to disappoint but no I wasn't really here not 100% sure what went down but on the bright side you sing very well


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 25, 2014)

I hum off key.


----------



## lagrangedave (Feb 25, 2014)

"I know, I know, I know, I know, I know, I know.....................I know


----------



## little miss sunshine (Feb 25, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> you are always right
> I should have known better than to question you.



So glad to hear him say this to somebody god job Jeff fa fa!!!!!!!you're the man!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 25, 2014)

lagrangedave said:


> You going to Hugh's outing in April?



Sure going to try to make it, Dave. Lookin good so far! 



little miss sunshine said:


> Sorry to disappoint but no I wasn't really here not 100% sure what went down but on the bright side you sing very well



You better tell Hubby to quit playin in your account!


----------



## little miss sunshine (Feb 25, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I hum off key.



But you are the coffee man so it's all good right?


----------



## little miss sunshine (Feb 25, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Sure going to try to make it, Dave. Lookin good so far!
> 
> 
> 
> You better tell Hubby to quit playin in your account!



He txt me like I was in trouble and I'm pretty sure it might have been him the whole time.....gotta watch him he plots lol


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 25, 2014)

little miss sunshine said:


> But you are the coffee man so it's all good right?



The percolator has the right beat.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 25, 2014)

little miss sunshine said:


> So glad to hear him say this to somebody god job Jeff fa fa!!!!!!!you're the man!!!



I can garowntee you he didn mean it! LOL


----------



## little miss sunshine (Feb 25, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I can garowntee you he didn mean it! LOL



You are probably right think he needs some manners...... Did ya'll get the final results from your sons apt.? Hope all is well


----------



## Crickett (Feb 25, 2014)

I just fell down the bottom 3 steps in our house!  Got a huge carpet burn on my arm & hit my ribs & shoulder blade!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 25, 2014)

little miss sunshine said:


> You are probably right think he needs some manners...... Did ya'll get the final results from your sons apt.? Hope all is well



Sorry lms, I got sidetracked. Yes, everything came back normal. The issue he had we think may have been related to an OTC allergy medicine. We've stopped giving it to him to see if it will confirm. Thanks for asking! 



Crickett said:


> I just fell down the bottom 3 steps in our house!  Got a huge carpet burn on my arm & hit my ribs & shoulder blade!



Dang galfriend, hope you all right!


----------



## little miss sunshine (Feb 25, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Sorry lms, I got sidetracked. Yes, everything came back normal. The issue he had we think may have been related to an OTC allergy medicine. We've stopped giving it to him to see if it will confirm. Thanks for asking!
> 
> 
> 
> Dang galfriend, hope you all right!



Glad everything is ok


----------



## little miss sunshine (Feb 25, 2014)

Crickett said:


> I just fell down the bottom 3 steps in our house!  Got a huge carpet burn on my arm & hit my ribs & shoulder blade!



Thats no good hope you are ok.......


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 25, 2014)

Evening Mr Ruttn.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 25, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Evening Mr Ruttn.



Good evening Mr. Charlie..........Hope all is well in the bluegrass state!!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Feb 26, 2014)

OK, it is HUMP DAY so all of you drivelers need to get up and get humping and do something productive today.  

Now where is the coffee ?????


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 26, 2014)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> OK, it is HUMP DAY so all of you drivelers need to get up and get humping and do something productive today.
> 
> Now where is the coffee ?????



Delivery truck held up by the white screen of death.


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 26, 2014)

I need a beer!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 26, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> I need a beer!



just one?


----------



## Seth carter (Feb 26, 2014)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> OK, it is HUMP DAY so all of you drivelers need to get up and get humping and do something productive today.
> 
> Now where is the coffee ?????



I reserve the right to do nothing at all on my birthday


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 26, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> just one?



Keep 'm  coming thanks!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 26, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> Keep 'm  coming thanks!



Turning on the lights and headed that way


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 26, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Turning on the lights and headed that way



Thanks bro!!!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 26, 2014)

What is a keeb mud fest?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 26, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> What is a keeb mud fest?



Never been to one but I am thinking hip boots might be on the packing list.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 26, 2014)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> OK, it is HUMP DAY so all of you drivelers need to get up and get humping and do something productive today.
> 
> Now where is the coffee ?????



Mornin....Fixin to head to DMV and get Jag an ID. Hopefully beat the lonnnnnng lines and aggravation associated with it.  



gobbleinwoods said:


> Delivery truck held up by the white screen of death.



Mornin......Enjoyin a cup, thanks!



Seth carter said:


> I reserve the right to do nothing at all on my birthday



Happy Birthday  You what 13 now? 



blood on the ground said:


> What is a keeb mud fest?



Mornin blood......bring it on down!



gobbleinwoods said:


> Never been to one but I am thinking hip boots might be on the packing list.



Maybe you and blood could ride down in the Beerbulance!


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 26, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin....Fixin to head to DMV and get Jag an ID. Hopefully beat the lonnnnnng lines and aggravation associated with it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



morning Jiff, how you been? you aint prank called me in weeks!!!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Feb 26, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> I need a beer!





gobbleinwoods said:


> just one?





Man, that looks refreshing for sure.  Shucks, I think that I could force myself to drink maybe 6 or 4 of those ice cold beers.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Feb 26, 2014)

Seth carter said:


> I reserve the right to do nothing at all on my birthday



Well Happy Birthday Seth.  Now tomorrow, you will need to double-down so that you can catch up on all of the work that you refused to do today.     That is the American way !!!

Enjoy your special day today.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 26, 2014)

Morning folks!
Happy birthday Seth


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 26, 2014)

Its raining again


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 26, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Its raining again



and 15-20 degrees cooler than yesterday..


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 26, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> What is a keeb mud fest?



Keebs and i used to camp out and grill/sit around the fire telling good lies. One year we got caught. Well after that the word got out and people started showing up to sit around and lie too. Since then we just invite whomever wants to come and hangout. Kinda like a club with one yearly meeting. Its a cool club. Your welcome to come down and join if ya want.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 26, 2014)

Mud, gues who has last 13 lbs since sunday night....



THIS GUY!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 26, 2014)

its ok folks, ill finsih this up all by myself.  Transform this puppy into a Billy thread...


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 26, 2014)

hdm03- is lurking at the bottom of my screen


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 26, 2014)

Mornin


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 26, 2014)

where am i?


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 26, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Mud, gues who has last 13 lbs since sunday night....
> 
> 
> 
> THIS GUY!!


Guess who found it



mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin


  Morning Mrs. Hawtnet.


hdm03 said:


> where am i?



Better yet Who are you??


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 26, 2014)

i just don't know anymore


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 26, 2014)

my dream is to be the greatest goatcowchicken farmer like KyDawg


----------



## Keebs (Feb 26, 2014)

Seth carter said:


> I reserve the right to do nothing at all on my birthday


 wow, it's like, you were just twelveleven just yesterday!


mudracing101 said:


> Its raining again


I know!


havin_fun_huntin said:


> and 15-20 degrees cooler than yesterday..


 I LIKE IT!!


mudracing101 said:


> Keebs and i used to camp out and grill/sit around the fire telling good lies. One year we got caught. Well after that the word got out and people started showing up to sit around and lie too. Since then we just invite whomever wants to come and hangout. Kinda like a club with one yearly meeting. Its a cool club. Your welcome to come down and join if ya want.





havin_fun_huntin said:


> Mud, gues who has _*last*_ 13 lbs since sunday night....
> THIS GUY!!


 you lasted on 13 pounds of what???


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin


Mornin!


hdm03 said:


> where am i?


neverneverland..............ssshhhhh, it'll be ok............


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 26, 2014)

I am stalking......

And I'm not tell who!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 26, 2014)

I make a typo and either one of the Hornets or keebs are gonna bust me out.. never fails


----------



## Keebs (Feb 26, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I make a typo and either one of the Hornets or keebs are gonna bust me out.. never fails


silly boy, that's our job!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 26, 2014)

kmckinnie said:


> I am stalking......
> 
> And I'm not tell who!


they doin anything interestin yet?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 26, 2014)

oh, i found quack a new bathing suit....


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 26, 2014)

Maybe something interesting.... Like eating popcorn, maybe.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 26, 2014)

Keebs said:


> wow, it's like, you were just twelveleven just yesterday!
> 
> I know!
> 
> ...



2nd star to the right and straight on till morning. 

My VERY favorite movie of ALL time.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 26, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> oh, i found quack a new bathing suit....


----------



## Keebs (Feb 26, 2014)

kmckinnie said:


> Maybe something interesting.... Like eating popcorn, maybe.


waitaminute!!!!!!!!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> 2nd star to the right and straight on till morning.
> 
> My VERY favorite movie of ALL time.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 26, 2014)

Keebs said:


>



I just dont wanna be on the same beach.... or state for that matter..


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 26, 2014)

Mom and pops been married 42yrs. today.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 26, 2014)

hdm03-, how are you going t start your journey into becoming  goatcowchicken farmer


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 26, 2014)

Maybe dancing likea banana drinken beer & eating popcorn.

Just maybe..


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 26, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Mom and pops been married 42yrs. today.



Grats to your parents.  Its something special for people to stay together that long!


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 26, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I just dont wanna be on the same beach.... or state for that matter..


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 26, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> hdm03-, how are you going t start your journey into becoming  goatcowchicken farmer



I will probably move in with KyDawg+; it seems the most important part is not counting the cows you don't see..........he can train me on this and other things


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 26, 2014)

This one gettin close , gonna lock her down before lunch.


----------



## stringmusic (Feb 26, 2014)

hello everybody, I have my duck necklace on and I'm ready to go.


----------



## stringmusic (Feb 26, 2014)

hashtag goatcowchicken farmer


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 26, 2014)

stringmusic said:


> hello everybody, I have my duck necklace on and I'm ready to go.



Morning Strang.


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 26, 2014)

hashtag stankyducknecklace


----------



## Keebs (Feb 26, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I just dont wanna be on the same beach.... or state for that matter..


but I might!


mudracing101 said:


> Mom and pops been married 42yrs. today.


Awsome, tell'em Congrats!!


kmckinnie said:


> Maybe dancing likea banana drinken beer & eating popcorn.
> 
> Just maybe..


silly man, lots of folks do that!


stringmusic said:


> hello everybody, I have my duck necklace on and I'm ready to go.


where ya headed?


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 26, 2014)

hashtag last post


----------



## rydert (Feb 26, 2014)

hay.....last post.....lock er down


----------



## rydert (Feb 26, 2014)

mudpainter101.......

I wish I knew you sold paint....


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 26, 2014)

rydert said:


> hay.....last post.....lock er down



Dirt, where you been.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 26, 2014)

Last post lock her down.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 26, 2014)

Its over


----------

